# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Canard PC Hardware N°4

## steven93

Bonsoir à tous  ::): 

J'voulais juste vous demander si le Hardware PC n°4 sortait début mars ?? genre la première semaine ou deuxième ?? ou si il y'aura du retard ??

Car j'attends la prochaine config de la duke nukem car celle sur matos.net est en rupture de stock depuis fin décembre et toujours pas moyen de l'acheter encore aujourd'hui donc attendre un mois de plus avec une toute nouvelle config bah ca serait le top.  :^_^: 

Puis la tour était vendu avec Avatar en oem donc j'sais pas si l'abonnement au magazine a ducoup disparut..

Merci a tous  ::P:

----------


## lokideath

> Puis la tour était vendu avec Avatar en oem donc j'sais pas si l'abonnement au magazine a ducoup disparut..


Bonsoir.

Sur la page de la configuration :



> Afin de découvrir notre magazine et de vous remercier de votre achat, Materiel.net vous offre un abonnement * de 12 mois à Canard PC*.


Donc oui l'abonnement est bien présent. Pour le reste je ne peux malheureusement pas t'aider, il va falloir attendre le passage d'un grand esprit (du genre de Doc TB, y en a qui ont des grosses chevilles par ici je préfère préciser  ::rolleyes:: ).

Bisous.

----------


## Frypolar

> Car j'attends la prochaine config de la duke nukem car celle sur matos.net est en rupture de stock depuis fin décembre et toujours pas moyen de l'acheter encore aujourd'hui donc attendre un mois de plus avec une toute nouvelle config bah ca serait le top.


Je te conseille de passer dans le forum Hardware et d'y créer ton sujet  :;): .

----------


## steven93

Merci de vos réponses ^^

Mais à vrai dire, passé par le forum hardware, me servirait à pas grand chose vu que la HD 5970 est en vente nulle part  ::(: 

J'ai mis une alerte sur la tour mais comme je le dis depuis fin decembre en rupture, c'est pour ca que j'attendais une confirmation du prochaine hardware 4 au moins les stock seront renouvelés =)

Merci bien les forumeurs =)

----------


## Sharp'

> Mais à vrai dire, passé par le forum hardware, me servirait à pas grand chose vu que la HD 5970 est en vente nulle part


Si, vu qu'on te déconseillera vivement la HD 5970.
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1532

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Ah non hein, par pitié, pas tout de suite le nouveau HS hardware, j'ai même pas encore fini de payer pour les dégâts du précédent dans mon portefeuille. :Emo:

----------


## KiwiX

:Bave:  

Avec un dossier spécial "Seven". Et un gros dossier sur les futures Nvidia, ça serait pas mal §

----------


## bleublanc

*moi aussi j'attend avec impatience le nouveux CH ! peut etre y aura ti il une confi intel I3 XXX.
le I5 750 est trop tentant mais un peu cher... que vaut il face aux I3?
 vaut il pas mieux un I7 ou un chip 775 ?

j'espere q'il sortira corant fevrier.... vers le 16 ou 20 !.........;

merci beaucoup!!!!!!!!!

pour la st valentin !! youpi*

----------


## Frypolar

> *moi aussi j'attend avec impatience le nouveux CH ! peut etre y aura ti il une confi intel I3 XXX.
> le I5 750 est trop tentant mais un peu cher... que vaut il face aux I3?
>  vaut il pas mieux un I7 ou un chip 775 ?
> 
> j'espere q'il sortira corant fevrier.... vers le 16 ou 20 !.........;
> 
> merci beaucoup!!!!!!!!!
> 
> pour la st valentin !! youpi*


Attention au trio majuscule/orthographe/ponctuation sinon tu vas prendre un coup de Boulon. Si ça arrive, dis-lui que tu es fan de Moundir, ça devrait l'amadouer  :tired: .

Pour tes questions, il y a un forum Hardware mais en gros :
- l'i3 c'est bien mais pour un HTPC. Pour toute application un peu gourmande il vaut mieux un i5/PhenomII X4/Core2Quad.
- si tu as déjà une config en 775 et que tu ne peux pas te payer le luxe de tout changer, acheter un Core2Quad sera déjà une belle amélioration.
- il n'y a pas qu'Intel dans la vie  ::P: .

----------


## Doc TB

Pour éviter de donner des dates qu'on ne tiendra pas, CPC HW4 devrait sortir entre le 8 et le 20 mars. On va tout faire pour que ca soit plutôt le 8 que le 20, mais il y a des produits qu'on doit absolument attendre avant de sortir vu qu'on reste 3 mois en kiosque. Sortir fin février et que le mag soit obsolète 2 semaines plus tard, ca ferait chier.

PS : Globalement, évitez aussi de venir polluer ce topic avec des conseils basés sur un argumentaire vieux de 5 ans. Le "on déconseillera vivement la HD 5970" est un chef-d'œuvre du genre : tout ce qui est écrit dans le post était parfaitement exact il y a 3 ou 4 ans, mais les choses ont tout de même un peu évolué entre la 6800GT en SLI et la 5970.

----------


## Frypolar

> PS : Globalement, évitez aussi de venir polluer ce topic avec des conseils basés sur un argumentaire vieux de 5 ans. Le "on déconseillera vivement la HD 5970" est un chef-d'œuvre du genre : tout ce qui est écrit dans le post était parfaitement exact il y a 3 ou 4 ans, mais les choses ont tout de même un peu évolué entre la 6800GT en SLI et la 5970.


Alors je serai ravi que tu développes à l'occasion car, comme écrit dans le message, j'aimerais d'autres avis de personnes bien plus calés que moi afin d'avoir un post/topic qui se rapproche le plus de la réalité concernant le multi-GPU. Le fait est que tu ne passes jamais ou presque sur le forum pour raisons X ou Y, qu'il est donc difficile d'avoir ton point de vue et que je me vois mal envoyer un MP à chaque X86 pour avoir leur avis dans le cas où ils en sauraient plus que moi. D'ailleurs c'est extrêmement sympathique de voir mon post assimilé à de la pollution surtout de la part de quelqu'un autant présent dans la partie Hardware chose que plusieurs canards, dont moi, déplorent.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Z'allez faire un compte rendu des nouveautés issues du CEBIT?

----------


## ADT

> Si, vu qu'on te déconseillera vivement la HD 5970.
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1532


C'est un article qui déconseille sur le Crossfire X/SLI pour ses problèmes qui engendrent, mais qui concerne surtout la courte "durée de vie" en terme de drivers. Il est dit nul part que la 5970 est à déconseiller (je dirais plus "limité" en raison du budget à s'offrir). Hors le pack Duck Nukem III ne contient qu'une seule carte graphique. Il faudrait savoir relire avant de lancer des torts à travers.

Non le truc que je voudrais bien avoir serait un dossier-comparatif sur les écrans plats LCD (Il me faudrait du bon 1920x1200) qui ne coute pas trop cher. Celui sur le Hardware n*3 est de très bonne qualité mais vaut très chère (510 Euros !) et ne contient pas de prise HDMI.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est un article qui déconseille sur le Crossfire X/SLI pour ses problèmes qui engendrent, mais qui concerne surtout la courte "durée de vie" en terme de drivers. Il est dit nul part que la 5970 est à déconseiller (je dirais plus "limité" en raison du budget à s'offrir). Hors le pack Duck Nukem III ne contient qu'une seule carte graphique. Il faudrait savoir relire avant de lancer des torts à travers.


Ce n'est pas un article mais un post. Pour moi ça fait une grande différence. Une 5970 est l'association de deux 5870 bridées et ça engendre les mêmes inconvénients.




> Non le truc que je voudrais bien avoir serait un dossier-comparatif sur les écrans plats LCD (Il me faudrait du bon 1920x1200) qui ne coute pas trop cher. Celui sur le Hardware n*3 est de très bonne qualité mais vaut très chère (510 Euros !) et ne contient pas de prise HDMI.


Bon courage, les fabricants sont à fond dans le 16/9 et les modèles en 1920*1200 se font rares  ::|: . Si le Hyundai W240D V2 n'est pas trop cher pour toi alors tu ne devrais pas être déçu.  Le W243D est très bien aussi : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-240-6820-49.html

----------


## ADT

> Bon courage, les fabricants sont à fond dans le 16/9 et les modèles en 1920*1200 se font rares . Si le Hyundai W240D V2 n'est pas trop cher pour toi alors tu ne devrais pas être déçu.  Le W243D est très bien aussi : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-240-6820-49.html


Merci pour le lien, cet article semble vraiment intéressant sur le sujet dont je me posais la question  :;): 

 La Iiyama Prolite B2712HDS semble de meilleure qualité, pour un prix plus faible, d'après les tests. Mais je voulais si le nombre de pouces avait un quelconque effet sur les performances des cartes graphiques même s'il s'agissait de la même taille d'affichage (à savoir 1920x1200) ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Merci pour le lien, cet article semble vraiment intéressant sur le sujet dont je me posais la question 
> 
>  La Iiyama Prolite B2712HDS semble de meilleure qualité, pour un prix plus faible, d'après les tests. Mais je voulais si le nombre de pouces avait un quelconque effet sur les performances des cartes graphiques même s'il s'agissait de la même taille d'affichage (à savoir 1920x1200) ?


Nope, c'est la résolution qui joue  :;): .

----------


## steven93

Merci Doc =)

J'me disais bien pourquoi la mettre dans une config "haute gamme" si elle n'est pas conseillée..
même si lesnumeriques la note 4 étoiles comparé à la 5870 qui empoche le 5 étoiles !! En vue des test de plusieurs sites elle surpasse largement la 5870 sans parler de la dernière nvidia..

Puis pour un 27" je pense que la 5970 a amplement sa place dans la tour non ?

----------


## Sharp'

Non vu que ce n'est pas la taille qui compte mais la résolution. Et que si je ne m'abuse, celle d'un 27" c'est du 1920*1080, la même chose qu'un 24", et qu'une 5870 est largement suffisante pour une telle résolution.

----------


## ADT

580-600€ pour à peine +30% en perf. ca fait beaucoup je trouve, ATI peut mieux faire que ça.

Et je pense pas que ca baissera énormément d'ici début Septembre.

----------


## Darken

Ouvre un topic dans la section hardware, donne-nous ton budget et on te ferra la meilleur config possible. :;): 
PS: une 5850 suffit même pour du 1920x1200.

----------


## Lowendal

Alors ce nouveau CPC Hardware, il est pour bientôt ?  :;):

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Entre le 8 et le 20 mars le doc il a dit.

----------


## chtiprof

Sait-on de quoi il va traiter ? Dans tous les cas j'ai hâte.

J'en profite pour faire mon méa culpa sur l'ancien numéro que j'ai un "peu" critiqué trop rapidement. Je déplaurais la présence de certains articles dont je trouvais l'utilité ou l'intéret trop minime. Avec le recul et après m'être plongé quand même dedans (ba oui, après avoir lu en long en large et en travers les autres articles, je cherchais du nouveau ^^) j'y ai trouvé un certain interet quand même... Donc mille excuses (mais comme dit flamby, il n'y a que les imbécile qui ne changent pas d'avis)

----------


## xheyther

> Sait-on de quoi il va traiter ? Dans tous les cas j'ai hâte.


De matériel informatique, aka hardware par les initiés. On devrait avoir des trucs sur les cartes graphiques, peut être même les processeurs et des suport de stockage comme les SSD et sans doute des trucs à brancher sur l'unité centrale. Je peux pas en parler normalement : j'ai signé un NDA pour avoir connaissance de ces infos.

----------


## ADT

Il parlait par rapport aux dossiers de chaque numéro.  ::|:

----------


## Gwargl

J'espère qu'il va sortir le 20 car je me suis donné comme objectif d'attendre la sortie du n°4 avant tout changement de config. Tout ça pour me vautrer dans CoP avec tous les effets next-gen radioactif.

----------


## ADT

Personnellement, j'aimerais bien qu'il sorte plus tard, vers Mi-Avril, histoire d'avoir en revue les derniers processeurs d'AMD, les Phenom X6.

A moins que ces derniers sortent vraiment vers le mi- ou fin du 2e trimestre.

----------


## Lowendal

> Personnellement, j'aimerais bien qu'il sorte plus tard, vers Mi-Avril, histoire d'avoir en revue les derniers processeurs d'AMD, les Phenom X6.
> 
> A moins que ces derniers sortent vraiment vers le mi- ou fin du 2e trimestre.


Ca doit rester un trimensuel ...  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Personnellement, j'aimerais bien qu'il sorte plus tard, vers Mi-Avril


Ah mais non hé chut !

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Ca doit rester un trimensuel ...


Tût tût tût ! Un* trimestriel* 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Lowendal

La fatigue surement ...  :Emo:

----------


## Narm

Toujours pas de formule d'abonnement prévu pour CPC Hardware ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Trimensuel ça me va moi.

Comme ça on peut mettre en place un protocole de test à la résistance des rédacteurs.

----------


## web06

on est le 08 ! on est le 08  ::):  on est le 08 ::(:  bon ben je vais attendre le 09 alors !

si on menace de tous faire ça jusqu'au 20 peut étre qu'il sortira plus tot ? mode garnement off

et ben oui j'ai craqué et j'ai passé ma commande chez les vpcistes maintenant je souhaite plus qu'un truc ne pas avoir les boules lors de la lecture du PCH 04...

sinon merci pour l'aide apporter a des pauvres gars comme moi qui savent plus a quel sein se vouer, hx 620 corsair

----------


## Doc TB

Comptez aux alentours du 15 en kiosque...

Et ceci n'a rien à voir avec le NDA du 980X :D

----------


## Raphyo

Ptet' qu'il est intéressant à bencher etc, mais le procal à 1000 €... En dehors de la performance technique il n'est pas intéressant. Sauf pour les riches.
D'ailleurs, est il vrai qu'il s'agit d'un octo coeur "bridé" ?
Et à priori, les déclinaisons ne descendront pas sous les 500 € |:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Et ceci n'a rien à voir avec le NDA du 980X :D


Même son avatar lève les bras au ciel !  ::o:

----------


## Okxyd

Par contre on pourrait avoir un sommaire ? Car le dernier numéro est un chef d'œuvre niveau contenu (mes félicitations au passage :;): ), y a vraiment tout sur tout ce qu'on peut acheter pour sa bécane, hors le HW n'a pas beaucoup bougé en 3 mois, donc vous comptez mettre quoi dedans ? Sans faire mon aigri, des tests de tapis de souris où de 5 ventilos ça serait pas très intéressant.

----------


## xheyther

> hors le HW n'a pas beaucoup bougé en 3 mois, donc vous comptez mettre quoi dedans ?


Intel a étendu sa gamme de processeur et a introduit le 32nm pour l'architecture core iX (et peut être aussi la puce graphique embarqué sur le die mais j'suis pas sûr, c'était sans doute déjà dans le numéro précédent). De nouveaux Atom ont fait leur apparition.

Des nouveaux contrôleurs ont fait leur apparition dans les SSD, et ça compte quand on sait l'importance du contrôleur pour ces petite bête là.

AMD/ATI a étendu sa gamme de R800 aka HD5XXX aka evergreen dans les deux sens et ça fait de nouvelles cartes de milieu de gamme au rapport qualité prix qui pourrait être intéressant.

Nvidia a multiplié les annonces sur les GT4XX et on devrait les voir débarquer bientôt (mais je ne crois pas à un test de celle-ci, je sais pas si le NDA a été levé ni si les testeurs ont reçu des exemplaire).

AMD a lancé ou va lancé je sais plus des exacores, et a étendu sa gamme de processeur.

On parle de plus en plus d'écran 3D, et il y a toujours matière à des article de fond : overclocking de l'architecture Nehalem (radicalement différente  de core), Steam et Source vont supporter Mac OS X ce qui soulève la question du hardware pour Mac, les fondeurs aborde le 28 et le 22nm quelles conséquences pour nous joueurs (ou pas en ce qui me concerne), et toujours les périphériques les portables les tablettes et les netbooks où mine de rien l'innovation est constante bien que discrète.

Donc il y a définitivement de quoi faire un nouveau numéro bien rempli tous les 3 mois (ce qui me semble par ailleurs être la bonne fréquence).

----------


## Percolator42

> Sans faire mon aigri, des tests de tapis de souris où de 5 ventilos ça serait pas très intéressant.


Un dossier de 5 page c'est sur que ça serait trop pour des tapis de souris, mais 2 pages m'irait très bien.
Puis les tapis de souris ont déjà été tester dans canard pc hardware?

----------


## Okxyd

[QUOTE=xheyther;3010160]*Intel a étendu sa gamme de processeur et a introduit le 32nm pour l'architecture core iX (et peut être aussi la puce graphique embarqué sur le die mais j'suis pas sûr, c'était sans doute déjà dans le numéro précédent). De nouveaux Atom ont fait leur apparition.
*
Ben les atom pour les joueurs... franchement on s'en fout un peu vu que c'est pas capable de faire tourner un jeu actuel dans de bonnes conditions.

*
Des nouveaux contrôleurs ont fait leur apparition dans les SSD, et ça compte quand on sait l'importance du contrôleur pour ces petite bête là.*

Je te l'accorde, ça serait très intéressant de voir la différence de perfs entre les nouveaux et les anciens.
*
AMD/ATI a étendu sa gamme de R800 aka HD5XXX aka evergreen dans les deux sens et ça fait de nouvelles cartes de milieu de gamme au rapport qualité prix qui pourrait être intéressant.*

Ben tout a été testé dans le dernier numéro, enfin toute la gamme joueur.

*
Nvidia a multiplié les annonces sur les GT4XX et on devrait les voir débarquer bientôt (mais je ne crois pas à un test de celle-ci, je sais pas si le NDA a été levé ni si les testeurs ont reçu des exemplaire).
* 
La GT480 est dispo pour le 26 mars si je me souviens bien, or je sais pas si (en partant du principe qu'ils l'ont) bencher une carte qui n'a pas encore de pilotes au point est une bonne idée.
*
AMD a lancé ou va lancé je sais plus des hexacores, et a étendu sa gamme de processeur.

*Du neuf avec du vieux, et les fameux opteron sont des procs de serveurs disponibles depuis un moment si je me souviens bien, mais pas vraiment accessible.
*
On parle de plus en plus d'écran 3D, et il y a toujours matière à des article de fond : overclocking de l'architecture Nehalem (radicalement différente  de core), Steam et Source vont supporter Mac OS X ce qui soulève la question du hardware pour Mac, les fondeurs aborde le 28 et le 22nm quelles conséquences pour nous joueurs (ou pas en ce qui me concerne), et toujours les périphériques les portables les tablettes et les netbooks où mine de rien l'innovation est constante bien que discrète.*

Steam et source vont supporter le MAC OS X... Sérieux je pense que 99% des gens qui achèteront le HS s'en foutent vu qu'ils savent que le pc c'est le bien ::lol:: , même l'article sur les Onduleurs qui est pourtant pas un appareil folichon a l'air plus intéressant à priori.

Pour les écrans 3d c'est vrai que comparatifs seraient pas mal, vu qu'il y a quand même pas mal de concurrence face à NVidia, mais on sait pas trop ce que ça vaut au final.
*
Donc il y a définitivement de quoi faire un nouveau numéro bien rempli tous les 3 mois (ce qui me semble par ailleurs être la bonne fréquence).
*
C'est pas faux, mais là je suis vraiment curieux de voir ce qu'on aura à se mettre sous la dent.

----------


## Casque Noir

Ce numéro ne sera pas aussi "complet" car tout ce que vous citez ici n'était pas forcément disponible en test pendant la période de réalisation du mag.

Par exemple, nous n'avons pas pu avoir le nouveau GPU de Nvidia qui sera présenté le 26 mars. Nous le testerons donc dans le CPC 210 ou 211.
Et comme certains l'ont dit avant, il ne s'est pas non plus passé des trucs très passionnants niveau hardware ces 3 derniers mois. 

Alors plutôt que de broder avec du vent, nous avions envie de nous ouvrir vers des sujets très atypiques, que personne n'aborde vraiment mais qui sont important à nos yeux. Par exemple, un dossier sur les accumulateurs. 
On utilise tous des piles à longueur d'année, des batteries rechargeables, des accus en tout genre... Doc TB est ses potes les instruments ont décortiqué grave le sujet et c'est plutôt intéressant. 

Il y aura aussi un dossier sur la création d'un réseau multimédia, mais pour les super débutants (les autres n'ont pas vraiment besoin d'un dossier pour ça).

Bien entendu, le guide d'achat a été mis à jour avec l'analyse en plus du Core i7-980X, un comparo d'alim de 800 à 1000 watts, et un special GPU et CPU low cost, pour ceux qui n'ont pas trop de sous.

Enfin, il y a de quoi faire mais on sort un peu des sentiers battus pour une fois. Et il y a même un sondage pour mieux cerner vos envies et vous satisfaire au mieux dans les prochains numéros.

----------


## Raphyo

Un comparo d'alim' de 800 à 1000 watts ? Pourquoi pas, ça peut être intéressant à lire. Mais ça touche un public très spécifique ce genre d'alim' (la tout de suite, je vois les riches et les idiots).

Par contre le truc des accu et du réseaux m'a mis l'eau à la bouche  ::): .

----------


## Euklif

> Par exemple, un dossier sur les accumulateurs. 
> On utilise tous des piles à longueur d'année, des batteries rechargeables, des accus en tout genre... Doc TB est ses potes les instruments ont décortiqué grave le sujet et c'est plutôt intéressant.


 ::wub:: 
Je vais peut être enfin savoir si les super-chargeur me bouffe vraiment mes piles! Ou si les batteries de maintenant sont vraiment taillées pour pouvoir être rechargées même en pleine utilisation! 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et ce que vaut réellement mon alim' méga-sur-dimensionnée...

.

----------


## fishinou

> Alors plutôt que de broder avec du vent, *nous avions envie de nous ouvrir vers des sujets très atypiques*, que personne n'aborde vraiment mais qui sont important à nos yeux. Par exemple, *un dossier sur les accumulateurs*. 
> On utilise tous des piles à longueur d'année, des batteries rechargeables, des accus en tout genre... Doc TB est ses potes les instruments ont décortiqué grave le sujet et c'est plutôt intéressant. 
> 
> 
> Enfin, il y a de quoi faire *mais on sort un peu des sentiers battus pour une fois*.


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Quelles bonnes idées que vous avez là !

J'attends ça avec impatience, on va enfin tous savoir sur les accus !  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Quelles bonnes idées que vous avez là !
> 
> J'attends ça avec impatience, on va enfin tous savoir sur les accus !


Yep. Que Choisir ne peut pas faire plus complet... et sûrement moins précis.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et il y a même un sondage pour mieux cerner vos envies et vous satisfaire au mieux dans les prochains numéros.


Cool ! Ce sera le meilleur numéro de CPC hardware !  ::P: 

PS : C'est pour quand le dossier watercooling ? Car depuis PC Focus n°4 de fin mai 2008, c'est la dèche niveau dossier WC (intéressant) dans la presse papier.

----------


## TeHell

Cool un truc sur les réseaux pour les gens qui y pigent que dalle!

Ça m'intéresse fortement!
Quand j'aurais une télé je voudrais bien aller lire les trucs de mon PC qui sera dans une autre pièce (j'ai déjà le RJ45 installé).
 Vivement la sortie!

----------


## olivarius

> Yep. Que Choisir ne peut pas faire plus complet... et sûrement moins précis.


Que choisir c'est très nul. Mais CPC c'est génial  :;):  (au moins les tests sont complets et pertinents !)
J'ai hâte de lire ce HS Hardware qui sort de l'ordinaire ! Les nouveaux dossiers cités donnent envie  ::wub:: 

+1 pour le dossier réseau. Avec Seven c'est facile mais j'ai du mal à trouver mon IP pour tout dire....

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

Je plussoie à mort cette ouverture à des sujets plus atypiques et rarement traités.
En complément du hardware classique, c'est vraiment une excellente idée.

----------


## Doc TB

> Je plussoie à mort cette ouverture à des sujets plus atypiques et rarement traités.
> En complément du hardware classique, c'est vraiment une excellente idée.


Tu veux pas le redire en majuscule et en gras ? Genre assez gras pour que Caque Noir l'entende de son bureau ?   ::): 

Perso, j'en peux plus des magazines hardware ou les tableaux Excel à peine retouchés s'étalent sur 50 pages, et les sujets comparos, overclocking, overclocking, bench, bench, overclocking, bench. C'est bon quoi. Des comparos de proc, ca va de temps en temps ou sur 6-8 pages. De toute façon, tous les sites web vous le dirons : la première et la dernière page d'un article font 80% des visites, les pages intermédiaires ne sont quasiment jamais regardées. Et bourrer les pages d'un mag de tableaux juste pour remplir, c'est vite très chiant pour le lecteur.

Mon idée, c'est donc d'aborder des sujets qui intéressent les geeks, voir les non-geeks, et qui ne sont pas forcément des composants de PC. Bon, un dossier par numéro seulement hein, pas plus non plus. Mais voila : ca fait des années que je scotche par exemple sur le rayon piles du supermarché, avec les Duracell plus, plusplus, plussuperplus, ultimateplus, über+++, ...etc. C'est quoi la différence ? Et en vrai ? Merde, je suis sur que plein de gens ont envie de savoir ça. Même chose pour les accus. J'ai besoin d'accus R6 pour le flash de mon APN, je met quoi ? Et mon portable, je le laisse branché sur le secteur ou pas ? ...etc. Saupoudrez tout ca d'une bonne dose d'histoire, de pédagogie et de plein d'appareils de mesure super fun, et ca donne le grand dossier batterie de ce numéro. Au moins ca sort un peu des comparos de cpu et ca apportera un truc qu'on ne trouve pas sur le net. 

Ceci dit, je dois bien avouer que je flippe un peu que les gens n'accrochent pas et n'achètent pas le mag en ce disant que c'est trop éloigné de l'informatique, même si 80% du CPC HW reste du "classique". C'est l'une des grandes questions du sondage d'ailleurs. Si ca passe, j'ai tout un tas de sujet du même genre très prometteurs  ::wub::

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Mon idée, c'est donc d'aborder des sujets qui intéressent les geeks, voir les non-geeks, et qui ne sont pas forcément des composants de PC. Bon, un dossier par numéro seulement hein, pas plus non plus. Mais voila : ca fait des années que je scotche par exemple sur le rayon piles du supermarché, avec les Duracell plus, plusplus, plussuperplus, ultimateplus, über+++, ...etc. C'est quoi la différence ? Et en vrai ? Merde, je suis sur que plein de gens ont envie de savoir ça. Même chose pour les accus. J'ai besoin d'accus R6 pour le flash de mon APN, je met quoi ? Et mon portable, je le laisse branché sur le secteur ou pas ? ...etc. Saupoudrez tout ca d'une bonne dose d'histoire, de pédagogie et de plein d'appareils de mesure super fun, et ca donne le grand dossier batterie de ce numéro. Au moins ca sort un peu des comparos de cpu et ca apportera un truc qu'on ne trouve pas sur le net.


C'EST GENIAL  ::wub::

----------


## fishinou

> Si ca passe, j'ai tout un tas de sujet du même genre très prometteurs


Je vais en acheter 50 et voter alors !

----------


## hYper_activitY

Ho oui Ho oui Ho oui!

----------


## pollux 18

:;):  ::wub::  :;):

----------


## xheyther

De toute façon on est des CPC-addict donc on achètera (pour mieux pouvoir raler sur les forums :hinhinhin: ).

Est-ce qu'à l'occasion de ce hardware on aura droit à une petite remise à niveau du comparo CPU/GPU du site ? Ils ont presque 1 an ! (Voir une mise à niveau de celui des support de stockage avec les infos du dernier hardware)

----------


## Casque Noir

> Que choisir c'est très nul. Mais CPC c'est génial  (au moins les tests sont complets et pertinents !)
> J'ai hâte de lire ce HS Hardware qui sort de l'ordinaire ! Les nouveaux dossiers cités donnent envie 
> 
> +1 pour le dossier réseau. Avec Seven c'est facile mais j'ai du mal à trouver mon IP pour tout dire....


C'est plus théorique que pratique. On n'explique pas comment trouver son IP par exemple puisque par défaut, tout est en DHCP, mais on commence par les bases : la différence entre le CPL, le WiFi, les avantages des technos ou leurs inconvénients, les besoins en bande passante pour un DIVX ou un Blu-Rayet en fonction de ça, indiquer le type de réseau et le matos le plus approprié.
En gros, c'est "comment diffuser de l'audio et de la vidéo partout dans la maison sans rien y connaitre". Par la suite, si la demande s'en fait sentir, on expliquera plus en détails les étapes et le réseau en lui même.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h32 ----------




> De toute façon on est des CPC-addict donc on achètera (pour mieux pouvoir raler sur les forums :hinhinhin: ).
> 
> Est-ce qu'à l'occasion de ce hardware on aura droit à une petite remise à niveau du comparo CPU/GPU du site ? Ils ont presque 1 an ! (Voir une mise à niveau de celui des support de stockage avec les infos du dernier hardware)


Si une personne veut s'en charger, oui. Pour l'instant, le site passe après, le temps de constituer suffisamment de trésorerie pour s'y repencher sérieusement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Perso, j'en peux plus des magazines hardware ou les tableaux Excel à peine retouchés s'étalent sur 50 pages, et les sujets comparos, overclocking, overclocking, bench, bench, overclocking, bench. C'est bon quoi. Des comparos de proc, ca va de temps en temps ou sur 6-8 pages. De toute façon, tous les sites web vous le dirons : la première et la dernière page d'un article font 80% des visites, les pages intermédiaires ne sont quasiment jamais regardées. Et bourrer les pages d'un mag de tableaux juste pour remplir, c'est vite très chiant pour le lecteur.


PAs mieux, c'est vite lourd les tableaux excel partout. Ca doit en exciter deux-trois qui se tripotent là-dessus, mais perso je trouve ça chiantissime.

Hâte de voir ce que tu nous as pondu pour le HS N'4.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Si une personne veut s'en charger, oui. Pour l'instant, le site passe après, le temps de constituer suffisamment de trésorerie pour s'y repencher sérieusement.


Si c'est faire des copiers collés et remplir à partir du HS HW et des tests sortis dans le mag, je peux m'y coller. Fais moi signe le cas échéant. J'ai pas prévu de devenir rédacteur CPC par la petite porte hein. Mais je tiens le topic des configs de canard à jour, je peux le faire aussi pour les comparos si besoin (et si ça nécessite pas des skillz de ouf).

----------


## Frypolar

> Si une personne veut s'en charger, oui. Pour l'instant, le site passe après, le temps de constituer suffisamment de trésorerie pour s'y repencher sérieusement.


Un topic créé dans la section Hardware devrait te ramener du monde, on est certainement plusieurs à bien vouloir aider.

----------


## Okxyd

> Si une personne veut s'en charger, oui. Pour l'instant, le site passe après, le temps de constituer suffisamment de trésorerie pour s'y repencher sérieusement.


Je reconnais que c'est une très bonne idée si des canards pouvaient le remettre à jour car personnellement c'est ce qui m'a attiré sur le site cpc la première fois, des tests très complets et bien plus agréables que ceux de lesnumeriques par exemple.

Surtout si il est remis à jour régulièrement  :;): .

----------


## xheyther

C'était même mon arrière-pensée qu'il était sans doute possible pour des lecteurs de répercuté les tests du mag sur le site après parution. :intrigant:

----------


## dic

Salut !

Dans l'attente (comme à chaque fois d'ailleurs :^_^: ) de la sortie du number 4, je ne crois pas me souvenir qu'il y ait eu des comparos modems/routeurs ?? me tromperais-je ??

Oui parce que moi je suis antibox, et pourquoi pas trouvé une alternative à ces boxs de pacotille ...... pour une offre triplay ?? 

Oui je sais ça n'existe pas ....

What else ??

----------


## xheyther

Je ne crois pas m'avancer en disant que d'une part tous les opérateurs n'autorisent pas l'utilisation d'un modem quelconque. Chez Free c'est possible mais au prix d'une perte de débit par exemple. Par ailleurs, comme tous les FAI ne proposent pas les même moyens technique pour le triple-play c'est pas évident un modem/routeur qui ferai tout.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Salut !
> 
> Dans l'attente (comme à chaque fois d'ailleurs) de la sortie du number 4, je ne crois pas me souvenir qu'il y ait eu des comparos modems/routeurs ?? me tromperais-je ??
> 
> Oui parce que moi je suis antibox, et pourquoi pas trouvé une alternative à ces boxs de pacotille ...... pour une offre triplay ?? 
> 
> Oui je sais ça n'existe pas ....
> 
> What else ??


Sans vouloir faire trop de HS, je comprend que certaine box peuvent hérisser le poil (orange par exemple) mais celle de free a pas mal d'option et la futur SFR box qui sera architecturé autour d'un Wyplayer.

Donc juste comme ça t'as quoi contre les box ??

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Là aussi j'ai du mal à comprendre. A la limite être contre les offres "tout compris" je peux imaginer... Mais contre les Box, ça ne veut rien dire du tout...

----------


## dic

Revenons au CPCHW n°4, mon opinion sur les boxs on s'en fout en fait, j'aurais pas du vous en parler ça va pourrir le topic.

----------


## O.Boulon

De toutes façons, ça marchera jamais les CanardPC Hardware.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Alors qu'un Canard PC O.Boulon...

----------


## Batto

> Tu veux pas le redire en majuscule et en gras ? Genre assez gras pour que Caque Noir l'entende de son bureau ?  
> 
> Ceci dit, je dois bien avouer que je flippe un peu que les gens n'accrochent pas et n'achètent pas le mag en ce disant que c'est trop éloigné de l'informatique, même si 80% du CPC HW reste du "classique". C'est l'une des grandes questions du sondage d'ailleurs. Si ca passe, j'ai tout un tas de sujet du même genre très prometteurs


Personnellement, c'est justement ce qui me fait tant apprécier ces CPC Hardware. Et ce qui ne gâche rien, c'est que ces sujets "exotiques" sont abordés avec sérieux et de manière (très) complète.

Votre force est justement d'arriver à couvrir tous ses sujets inhabituels sans pour autant délaisser les autres (cpu, gpu, ...). Quel bonheur, ces articles sur les cartes audio ou sur les SSD  ::wub:: 

La difficulté est d'arriver à trouver le bon équilibre entre ses deux aspects. Et pour le moment, je trouve que vous vous en sortez plutôt très bien  ::): 

En bref, *CONTINUEZ COMME ÇA !* (C'est assez gras pour arriver jusqu'au bureau de Casque ça?  ::P:  )

----------


## fishinou

Oserai-je .... Demain ?  :Bave:

----------


## ADT

J'ai personnellement beaucoup aimé le magazine, en particulier le hors-série de l'Hardware. Vous faites un sacré boulot chez la Rédaction, continuez comme ça !  :;):

----------


## Popal

Je propose un vrai article sur le PC Home-cinema : l'article sur les cartes son ne traitait le son que du point de vue hi-fi, pas home-cinema. Il n'est pas exemple pas utile d'acheter une carte son puisque la plupart des cartes graphiques de dernière génération s'en chargent très bien.

----------


## olivarius

> Mon idée, c'est donc d'aborder des sujets qui intéressent les geeks, voir les non-geeks, et qui ne sont pas forcément des composants de PC. Bon, un dossier par numéro seulement hein, pas plus non plus. Mais voila : ca fait des années que je scotche par exemple sur le rayon piles du supermarché, avec les Duracell plus, plusplus, plussuperplus, ultimateplus, über+++, ...etc. C'est quoi la différence ? Et en vrai ? Merde, je suis sur que plein de gens ont envie de savoir ça. Même chose pour les accus. J'ai besoin d'accus R6 pour le flash de mon APN, je met quoi ? Et mon portable, je le laisse branché sur le secteur ou pas ? ...etc. Saupoudrez tout ca d'une bonne dose d'histoire, de pédagogie et de plein d'appareils de mesure super fun, et ca donne le grand dossier batterie de ce numéro. Au moins ca sort un peu des comparos de cpu et ca apportera un truc qu'on ne trouve pas sur le net. 
> 
> Ceci dit, je dois bien avouer que je flippe un peu que les gens n'accrochent pas et n'achètent pas le mag en ce disant que c'est trop éloigné de l'informatique, même si 80% du CPC HW reste du "classique". C'est l'une des grandes questions du sondage d'ailleurs. Si ca passe, j'ai tout un tas de sujet du même genre très prometteurs


Ce genre de sujet qui sort de l'ordinaire est carrément une idée géniale.
Si la visibilité est bonne je suis convaincu que les gens pourrait acheter ce numéro rien que pour cet article sur les accus !
Est ce qu'on aura le droit à un sondage pour choisir le prochain sujet ?  ::lol:: 




> C'est plus théorique que pratique. On n'explique pas comment trouver son IP par exemple puisque par défaut, tout est en DHCP, mais on commence par les bases : la différence entre le CPL, le WiFi, les avantages des technos ou leurs inconvénients, les besoins en bande passante pour un DIVX ou un Blu-Rayet en fonction de ça, indiquer le type de réseau et le matos le plus approprié.
> En gros, c'est "comment diffuser de l'audio et de la vidéo partout dans la maison sans rien y connaitre". Par la suite, si la demande s'en fait sentir, on expliquera plus en détails les étapes et le réseau en lui même.


Si en gros je peux avec ça monter facilement un système pour diffuser des vidéos du PC ou HTPC du salon ce sera génial  :;): 
Hier j'ai hésité à dépenser 4€ dans un petit guide de ce genre. Heureusement que j'ai repensé au CPC Hardware qui sort lundi  ::P: 
C'est en effet très utile ! Deux PC dans la maison c'est plus que courant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon d'habitude, je ne lis pas ce genre de torchon parce que je suis un intellectuel.
Mais là, j'ai tout dévoré d'une traite.
Je crois que c'est le meilleur que vous ayez fait jusqu'à présent... Et ma gonzesse vient de commander de quoi monter la fameux install Ciné/Son.
C'est dire si vous avez assuré.

----------


## Raphyo

Le teasing de ouf  ::o: .

----------


## dic

Dans la continuité du CPC Hardware n° 2 ou il y avait un petit guide de montage du Pc, quid d'un petit tutorial sur la config d'un Bios ??

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bon d'habitude, je ne lis pas ce genre de torchon parce que je suis un intellectuel.
> Mais là, j'ai tout dévoré d'une traite.
> Je crois que c'est le meilleur que vous ayez fait jusqu'à présent... Et ma gonzesse vient de commander de quoi monter la fameux install Ciné/Son.
> C'est dire si vous avez assuré.


Quel avis impartial...

Sinon le dernier hors-série de La Vie ça donne quoi ?

----------


## olivarius

> Dans la continuité du CPC Hardware n° 2 ou il y avait un petit guide de montage du Pc, quid d'un petit tutorial sur la config d'un Bios ??


+1 : on veut la suite  ::lol::

----------


## Doc TB

> +1 : on veut la suite


La bible du BIOS, ce sera dans le 5 !  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

> La bible du BIOS, ce sera dans le 5 !


Excellente initiative  ::o:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Et la Bible des Pokes ? :huhu:

----------


## Kro

Est-il déjà dans les bacs ? Ma gonzesse me colle la pression pour que je change son ordi ::P:

----------


## fishinou

Introuvable sur Plan de Campagne (2 endroits différents) ! Ni le CPC Hardware, ni le 209 ...

 :Emo:

----------


## Doc TB

Visiblement, certains l'ont trouvé puisqu'il y a déjà des réponses au sondage. Mais ca devrait etre dispo vraiment partout que demain je pense.

----------


## Acteon

> Introuvable sur Plan de Campagne (2 endroits différents) ! Ni le CPC Hardware, ni le 209 ...


Dla merde la région Paca  :Emo:

----------


## olih

Je l'ai sur les genoux là, bravo pour  le test des accus que je vais lire avec intérêt !
OMG, les prises de souris  ::love:: .

----------


## Mr Ianou

Idem super boulot sur l'ensemble.Voyons ce test accus de toute beauté...

----------


## Kro

Je vais me faire un petit algo du représentant de commerce pour optimiser mon trajet retour en passant par tous les buralistes de l'IdF :jaloux:

----------


## olih

Sondage rempli. Putain, pourquoi je n'ai pas d'ikea vers chez moi ::cry:: .
Une question, dans le test des accus/piles, vous parlez que des piles style AA, pour les  piles/accus de format AAA les tests restent valable ?

J'ai quasiment que des appareils avec des piles AAA.

Edit: pour le sondage et les systèmes d'exploitations présent sur le pc, on ne peux en choisir qu'un :Emo: .

----------


## Doc TB

> Sondage rempli. Putain, pourquoi je n'ai pas d'ikea vers chez moi.
> Une question, dans le test des accus/piles, vous parlez que des piles style AA, pour les  piles/accus de format AAA les tests restent valable ?
> 
> J'ai quasiment que des appareils avec des piles AAA.
> 
> Edit: pour le sondage et les systèmes d'exploitations présent sur le pc, on ne peux en choisir qu'un.


Pour les piles, AA et AAA, les résultats sont identiques en proportion (testé avec 5 types différents).  Pour le sondage, c'est l'OS principal.

----------


## olih

> Pour les piles, AA et AAA, les résultats sont identiques en proportion (testé avec 5 types différents).  Pour le sondage, c'est l'OS principal.


Okay donc c'est bon, merci.

Edit:
Pourquoi j'ai pas de ikea vers chez moi _bis_ :Emo: .

----------


## Raul Necrobie

Un seul mot après avoir commencé à parcourir ce Hardware n°4 , bravo.
Bravo Doc, j'espère qu'il se vendra bien et vous aidera à faire de futur test et HS hardware aussi bon.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Encore une dépense inutile pour faire vivre la presse indépendante. Bande de fripouilles !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il va falloir faire gaffe que Canard Hardware ne devienne pas plus populaire que CPC  :;): .

----------


## olivarius

> Il va falloir faire gaffe que Canard Hardware ne devienne pas plus populaire que CPC .


Oui et on aurait un CPC Hardware tous les mois  ::lol::

----------


## Lowendal

Acheté hier.  :;): 
Par conte le kit upgrade annoncé à 399€ est à 419€ chez materiel.net !!!  ::(:

----------


## olivarius

Je viens de parcourir le dossier sur les piles : excellent  :;): . C'est la partie qui m'intéresse le plus dans ce CPC Hardware ! C'est vraiment une bonne idée ces articles qui intéressent même ceux qui ne comptent pas changer de config.

C'est fou de voir que les piles de grandes marques bien chères sont bien pourries ! Vous allez encore recevoir des coups de fils de constructeurs pas contents, et fini les petits fours et le foie gras à Noel  ::P:

----------


## fishinou

Best CPC ever ! Le test des piles/accu est tout simplement  :Bave:  Qui aurait cru que les meilleures piles seraient les ... Ikea  ::o: 

Je vais de ce pas faire le sondage, histoire que les prochains soient encore mieux !

 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## yOoN

Génial je viens de l'acheté.
Merci.

----------


## Raphyo

La pile nucléaire  ::o: .

----------


## [nah]

Je confirme que l'article sur les piles/batteries est un grand moment de journalisme.

(Jamais j'aurais cru écrire un truc pareil  ::o: )

http://www.imaging-resource.com/ACCS/BATTS/BATTS.HTM commençait à faire son âge !

----------


## gregounech

Si le buraliste d'a coté du Lycée l'a pas je l'égorgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Ensuite j'irai égorger ceux de mon village puis ceux de la region PACA entière AHAHAHAH

Mais je peux simplement faire ça avec ma death note  ::):

----------


## Kamasa

> Best CPC ever ! Le test des piles/accu est tout simplement  Qui aurait cru que les meilleures piles seraient les ... Ikea 
> 
> Je vais de ce pas faire le sondage, histoire que les prochains soient encore mieux !


Cool, merci. Je n'ai plus besoin d'acheter le mag'
Je vais aller m'acheter pour 5€ de piles de cette marque à la place tiens…

----------


## Johnny Boy

Ayé je l'ai commandé, tout ça pour vous soutenir bande de rapaces!  :Emo:  Car comme je le dis à chaque fois, pour la suisse ça fait cher le mag avec ces foutus frais de livraison! J'attends impatiemment de pouvoir inclure ces numéros hard dans l'abonnement, allez quoi...  :Emo:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ayé je l'ai commandé, tout ça pour vous soutenir bande de rapaces!  Car comme je le dis à chaque fois, pour la suisse ça fait cher le mag avec ces foutus frais de livraison! J'attends impatiemment de pouvoir inclure ces numéros hard dans l'abonnement, allez quoi...


Oui, ça viendra surement avec le numéro 6 je pense.

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

Excellent numéro.
Seul petite remarque : dans l'article sur les piles/batteries, ça aurait été bien de mettre quelques exemples de ce que représente les consommations de 20, 200 et 1000ma, ou bien d'indiquer des consos d'objet "classique".
Genre ce que pompe en gros une manette sans fil, un compact de base, un reflex, une radio, etc... Histoire de faire le bon choix de pile en fonction de l'appareil (quoiqu'avec les lithium Energizer à 7€, le choix va être simple).

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ayé je l'ai commandé, tout ça pour vous soutenir bande de rapaces!  Car comme je le dis à chaque fois, pour la suisse ça fait cher le mag avec ces foutus frais de livraison! J'attends impatiemment de pouvoir inclure ces numéros hard dans l'abonnement, allez quoi...


Oui, ça viendra surement avec le numéro 6 je pense.

----------


## Johnny Boy

Content que vous soyez sur le coup, il n'en faudrait pas plus pour me combler!  ::lol::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Content que vous soyez sur le coup


Et plutôt deux fois qu'une d'ailleurs  ::): .

----------


## fishinou

> Seul petite remarque : dans l'article sur les piles/batteries, ça aurait été bien de mettre quelques exemples de ce que représente les consommations de 20, 200 et 1000ma, ou bien d'indiquer des consos d'objet "classique".
> Genre ce que pompe en gros une manette sans fil, un compact de base, un reflex, une radio, etc... Histoire de faire le bon choix de pile en fonction de l'appareil.


Tout à fait !

Donc Doc TB va venir rattraper le coup et venir écrire noir sur blanc s'il faut mettre pile ou accu dans une manette de Xbox par exemple  ::P: 

Et sinon, c'est le Doc en photo en train de manger une pile en haut de la page du comparo des piles ?  :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-ce que l'article explique pourquoi, si on met une pile classique dans un appareil photo, elle est déchargée en dix prises ?

----------


## olih

> Est-ce que l'article explique pourquoi, si on met une pile classique dans un appareil photo, elle est déchargée en dix prises ?


Oui je crois.

----------


## xheyther

Page 43 le coup de l'aternative au i3 530 qui est un Pentium II X4 925 m'a beaucoup fait rire ! Mais sinon dans un header de section ça fait pas sérieux  ::o:

----------


## Euklif

> Et si vous devez changer de souris, un dossier de 8 pages regroupant les meilleurs modèles du moment ainsi que les points à connaitre avant de craquer vous est destiné.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Car à côté des tests de composants "classiques", nous avons décidé de réserver un dossier par numéro à des sujets un peu plus atypiques, qui sortent de l'ordinaire. Ces dossiers ne concernent pas forcément l'informatique au sens strict et regroupent des informations qu'on ne trouve pas habituellement sur Internet* ou dans les magazines "hardware" classiques. Pour ce premier dossier, nous avons choisi le stockage de l'énergie et plus précisément les batteries sous toutes leurs formes.


Le dossier sur les souris est vraiment pas mal et j'ai vraiment aimé le fait que le mag mette l'accent sur le coté "a prendre en fonction de sa prise en main et non pas en fonction de test". Un regret cependant, j'aurais préféré une représentation mieux répartit des différentes marques : plus d'un tiers des souris présentées en détail sont de Razer (6/15) tandis que les autres constructeurs sont plutôt représentés "normalement" (1 à 2/15). Ca m'a pas mal frappé à cause du commentaire sur les loupiottes de "sapins de noël" et les retours que j'en lis de ci de là sur leurs résistances dans le temps. Du coup, je m'attendais vraiment pas retrouver une telle proportion de souris de chez eux.
Ha, et avant de changer de sujet, celui qui a fait le dossier à pas de gout : la sidewinder était bien plus belle avant. Mais j'ai pu constaté via ses commentaires qu'on avait vraiment des gouts opposé mal gré qu'on est le même type de réticence pour ce qui brille un peu trop de partout ^^

Cette mise au point faite ( ::siffle:: ), j'tenais à tirer mon chapeau concernant l'autre gros dossier du numéro concernant les batteries. J'ai eu un peu de mal à tout assimiler hier et faut que je rejette un coup d'oeil dessus dans la journée pour essayer de mieux ingurgiter tout ça. Juste une remarque : j'pense que beaucoup se tourne sur les marques de distributeurs, qui ont bien souvent une images de produits équivalent moins cher (et ne tombant pas dans le travers du premier prix alias camelotte-price), et leurs présences aurait donc gagnées à être plus importante (sans forcément ôter celles des autres) amha. Pas forcément beaucoup plus mais quitte à parler d'eux à propos de leurs piles non-rechargeable, autant le faire aussi pour celles disposant de cette si belle technologie.

PS : Les résultats des benchs des cpu-apascher, qui ont servit à l'élaboration des moyennes pondérées, m'intéresse grandement et ce serait top de pouvoir les trouver quelque part sur le site  ::): 
PPS : Z'êtes quand même pas nombreux à "remplir" ce HS : 3 personnes  ::o: 
Chapeau! D'autant que l'ouverture des thèmes, très bonne idée au passage, laisse peu de place au feignantisme de la reprise de tableau de vieux bench  ::P: 
PPPS : la citation du doc vient de la news sur le HS. Sans savoir pourquoi, cela m'a parut plus pertinent de poster ici. Donc voila.

----------


## Jeckhyl

A y est, je l'ai bien en main.

Je commence juste la lecture du dossier sur les cartes graphiques "budget", et je tiens à réagir sur l'argument marketing : quand on va voir un mec en lui disant qu'on a pas plus de 30 euros à mettre dans sa carte, et qu'il nous affirme qu'ainsi on peut connecter 6 écrans (à la louche donc : 1200 euros minimum), on a le droit de lui mettre un coup de boule ?

----------


## kaldanm

> A y est, je l'ai bien en main.
> 
> Je commence juste la lecture du dossier sur les cartes graphiques "budget", et je tiens à réagir sur l'argument marketing : quand on va voir un mec en lui disant qu'on a pas plus de 30 euros à mettre dans sa carte, et qu'il nous affirme qu'ainsi on peut connecter 6 écrans (à la louche donc : 1200 euros minimum), on a le droit de lui mettre un coup de boule ?


Ben non, il a raison : 

Avec la carte qu'il te propose, tu peux connecter puis deconnecter un écran 6 fois, ou jusqu'a 6 ecrans differents, l'un après l'autre. Au dela, la carte explose.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon c'est bien beau de monté son réseau avec popcorn, console, TV, freebox, et tutti quanti. Mais faudra penser au dossier "comment cacher tous ce bordel pour un 100 % Waf car ça fait vraiment pitier et je connais pas tout les bon truc cache fils ou autre..

----------


## vive la cliff

J'viens d'feuilleter vite fait le HS, heu... Vous cherchez pas une équipe de béta-lecteurs ? 

Nan parce que, j'veux pas cracher dans la soupe, j'apprécie beaucoup, mais vraiment beaucoup, le boulot de l'équipe, mais les coquilles qui se relèvent à la pelle, ça craint. Ca fini vraiment par faire chier le lecteur. Et pour les nouveaux lecteurs que vous essayez de capter, bah ça donne pas la meilleure image du mag, quoi. C'est surtout dommage quand on voit le travail que vous abattez à chaque numéros et qu'on voit des pentiums à la place des phenoms...

Un effort quoi, please.

----------


## Doc TB

Des fautes de frappes, c'est inévitable. De même, l'erreur sur le PDF du sommaire (on a envoyé une vieille version à l'imprimeur), on aurait pu être 10 a relire, on n'aurait pas pu l'éviter. Le problème, ce n'est pas de trouver des gens pour relire, c'est de trouver des gens capables de relire 400.000 signes en 48h d'affilée sans dormir et sans faire d'erreur. Et ça malheureusement, c'est pas évident :D

Maintenant, un Phenom qui devient Pentium, ce n'est pas vraiment bien grave pour moi. Des fautes orthographes ou de grammaires à la pelle, ce serait déjà plus grave. Et des erreurs de sens, le pire.

----------


## xheyther

C'est pas grave mais c'est rigolo  ::P: 

Et oui, une erreur s'est glisser dans les kit de mise à jour : le Kit tartine est devenu le kit inhérent, ce qui je trouve au passage plus drôle. En plus ça change.

Mais j'arrête après on va dire que je lis cpc que pour relever les bourdes.

----------


## Narm

Bon et bien encore un excellent numéro. 
Le premier article que j'ai lu est celui sur les piles et batteries. 
Certes ce n'est pas un article auquel on s'attend forcément, mais de grâce continuez dans cette voie !

En effet, c'est ce genre de test - et celui des alimentations- qui détachent CPC de la masse d'autres médias traitant du matériel informatique. Parce que honnêtement des tests de CPU et de CG on en trouve à la pelle un peu partout, mais des tests de piles, ma bonne dame on en trouve pas ailleurs.
En plus cet articles est relativement clair et compréhensif, même pour un néophyte, et l'on achètera plus nos piles de la même façon.

De même je trouve bienvenue la partie sur les mythes auxquels il faut tordre le cou ; j'avoue avoir été surpris en ce qui concerne la non existence de "l'effet mémoire" d'une batterie : en effet nous avons été plusieurs à notre université à recevoir des ordinateurs portables à la rentrée 2007.
Deux ans après en comparant avec des camarades la durée de vie de nos batteries j'ai été singulièrement interloqué : alors que la mienne dure encore près de 2h, la leur est vide (selon l'OS au bout de 30 ou 1H). Je pensais -jusqu'à la lecture du CPCH - que ça venait du fait que j'entretienne ma batterie : je fais, dans la mesure du possible, des cycles complet à chaque fois et l'enlève lorsque je l'utilise sur secteur. 
Eux non. Donc la différence viendrait de la chaleur dégagée d'après la lecture du dossier ; or il s'avère que mon PC en dégage énormément puisque je l'utilise pour faire du SETI@home, ce qui n'est pas leur cas : donc vaut mieux que la batterie soit soumise à une température très élevée pendant un laps de temps court, plutôt qu'une température moyenne mais plus longuement ?

----------


## Regal

Pardonnez moi de ne pas prendre le temps de relire les 4 pages précédentes mais, serait-il possible d'avoir un bref aperçu de ce que ce numéro contient comme test ?

----------


## Batto

> Pardonnez moi de ne pas prendre le temps de relire les 4 pages précédentes mais, serait-il possible d'avoir un bref aperçu de ce que ce numéro contient comme test ?


News CPC

----------


## wonder-wombat

Je me permets un tout petit pinaillage concernant un encadré de l'article des piles  ::ninja:: 

Les mâchefers (résidus d'incinérations) ne vont pas dans une vulgaire décharge. Ils sont recyclés quand c'est possible et au pire stabilisés dans une matrice (on les met dans des gros cubes de verre, pour faire simple) et envoyés dans un centre d'enfouissement de classe 1 (qui s'occupe de déchets dangereux et qui est donc censé les surveiller attentivement).

Bref, tout ça pour dire qu'il n'y a aucune chance que les métaux ne se retrouvent dans les rivières à court terme. Mais ça ne dispense pas de ramener les piles chez son vendeur et SURTOUT de ne pas les balancer n'importe où, parce que là ça craint pour de vrai  ::(: 

Merci de votre attention !  ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

J'ai survolé un peu le mag et je sais désormais que je tiens ma souris en serre. Merci CPC. ::lol::

----------


## Euklif

Ha tiens, je suis pas le seul alors ^^

----------


## lolof1

Bonjour a tous.

Je viens juste d acheter ce matin mon Canard pc Hardware et comme d habitude un grand merci.

J ai adorer le reportage sur les alimentations et les piles et les souris.

Manque plus vraiment qu un Méga  test de clavier "Gamers" pour vraiment savoir ce que valent certain clavier hors de prix de certain constructeurs , qui sont parfois délirant pour ma part.

Pour une future config multi gpu j étais a 2 doigts d acheter entre une seasonic X séries 750 w que je sais etre la rolls royce des alim et une Ocz 850w ::O: .

Grace a ce canard Pc Hardware je fuirais les alims Ocz comme la peste  ::sad:: 
Vraiment surpris qu Ocz ne veulent plus vous envoyer des ailm en test???

IlS ont peur?

Moi qui allait etre tenter par leur alim 1OOOwatts "80gold" ca m as refroidit grave ::O: .

Pour ce qui est des config Canarpc la config "Duke Nukem 4" a la page 4 ne pourrais pas etre enfin doter d une tour plus moderne comme l excellente "Corsair 800D Obsidian" qui est plus haut de gamme et vraiment plus pratique que la très bonne aussi tour antec mais qui commence a dater pour les Hardcore gamers et a la page 19 aussi pour ce qui est des tours haut de gamme....

Dans la config Duke nukem4 il est écrit pour l alim corsair une TX850 alors que vous préconisez une HX 850w qui n est pas la meme alim.

Encore merci pour votre mag que j attends tous les 2 mois comme un nouveau Malabar.

a+++ ::): 

Ps: une petite erreur c est glisser dans le test de l alim corsair Hx 850w.
Vous avez écrit en page 48 dans la colonne du milieu en bas , "Concernant l efficacité, Corsair dispose du label"80+Gold" 

Faux elle est seulement certifier en "80+SILVER" ????

ET oui  elle n as pas la certification"80+Gold", pas encore mais cela ne saurais tarder après peut etre une modif de certains réglages ou matériels de cette très bonne alim.

----------


## Z-4195

Sorti normalement en Belgique, s'il y en a que ça intéresse.


Je suis positivement ébloui par la qualité de ces Hors-Série, qui osent proposer des articles différents de ce qu'on voit d'habitude, du genre "Montez votre PC avec un tube de colle et un marteau". Par exemple, l'article sur les batteries, une approche différente de l'habituel test de souris...

Même quand on n'a pas de matos à acheter, ça reste intéressant à lire, juste pour se cultiver. Vous êtes excellents, continuez comme ça  ::wub::

----------


## Anthandew

Le changement dans la continuité. Des choses surprenantes, intéressantes et parfaitement compréhensibles. Merci DocTB, notamment pour la derniére adresse url de ce numero. J'ai bien ri.

----------


## ERISS

> Des fautes de frappes, c'est inévitable.


Mais dans un tableau comparatif ça détruit pas mal le but de l'article.
C'est susceptible de nous faire éliminer un produit alors qu'il pourrait s'avérer le meilleur pour nous.
Ensuite on n'achèterai le HS plus que pour le texte, si on continue à l'acheter.

----------


## Benzema22

Sinon en page 77, on peut lire que le Wifi offre des débits théoriques de 200 Mbit/s ou 300 Mbit/s !

C'est vrai ça ? Car pour moi le wifi c'est 54 Mbit/s nan ?  ::huh::

----------


## Frypolar

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11n

----------


## Benzema22

Merci  :;):

----------


## jpjmarti

Acheté ce matin et test des batteries dévoré. J'ai appris beaucoup, merci. Reste une question ! J'ai bien compris que le chargeur devait être de qualitay pour bien traiter nos piles rechargeables. J'ai donc jeté le mien, mais lequel acheter maintenant ?

----------


## Altyki

Acheté hier, je ne viens que de le feuilleter à l'instant.
Je l'ai acheté en pensant que ce numéro n'allait pas trop m'intéresser, mais finalement, si.
Comme beaucoup (j'ai lu ce thread en diagonal), je suis en train de lie l'article sur les piles, j'adore, j'adhère.
J'aurais aimé voir plus de marques connues (genre Varta) ou de marque distributeur, mais bon, on ne peut pas être complètement exhaustif.  ::): 



Je ne sais pas si ça été dit au niveau des coquilles :
Dans le comparatif des alims page 53, Vous parlez de "Scythe Newton", ce n'est pas plutôt "Fractal Design Newton" ? (l'illustration est une fractale en tout cas).
C'est juste pour confirmer qu'il s'agit bien de Fractal dont vous parlez (ou alors l'image et le jom du modèle sont erronés).

Edit : Sondage rempli  :B):  (ne pas oublier la majuscule sur le "M" de l'url...  :tired: )

----------


## lolof1

Très bon mag encore que ce CanardPc Hardware dommage qu il ne soit pas mensuel  ::): 

Mais bien que je sois nul en orthographe , ce qui fait piquer les administrateurs du site , j ai encore adorer ce numéro de haute volée bravo les gars  ::): 



Je tiens a féliciter la ou les personne personne qui écrit dans le canard sur les processeurs et cartes graphiques car leurs  infos sont toujours tip top ..


A un autre oubli

Page 19: En bas a droite il est écrit "Cooler master" : Dimensions ...... alors que c est d un boitier Antec p183 très vieillissant que l on parle.( Vivement dans les configs canard haut de gamme une tour Corsair "Obsidian800d.)

a+et merci pour votre taf ::):

----------


## ERISS

bye

----------


## Narm

Il y a un petit problème de l'équation J/T : les TDP ne sont pas calculés de la même façon par Intel et AMD ! Dans un cas c'est le TDP moyen (Intel) dans l'autre le TDP max (AMD) il me semble !

----------


## Neo_13

> Il y a un petit problème de l'équation J/T : les TDP ne sont pas calculés de la même façon par Intel et AMD ! Dans un cas c'est le TDP moyen (Intel) dans l'autre le TDP max (AMD) il me semble !


FUD de ceux qui ont du mal à lire une spec.

----------


## Narm

> FUD de ceux qui ont du mal à lire une spec.


Pourtant il me semble bien que c'est AMD qui avait souligné ce fait lors de la sortie des Core 2 Duo...

----------


## xheyther

J'ai quand même de gros doute sur le fait qu'un core i7 dissipe en moyenne ses 130W. Non parce que si c'est vrai alors la totalité des alimentations vendues avec ce genre de configuration est soir limite limite, soit largement sous dimensionné. Donc ça doit être du FUD.

----------


## Grosnours

> J'ai quand même de gros doute sur le fait qu'un core i7 dissipe en moyenne ses 130W. Non parce que si c'est vrai alors la totalité des alimentations vendues avec ce genre de configuration est soir limite limite, soit largement sous dimensionné. Donc ça doit être du FUD.


Je confirme, mon i7 860 tourne en moyenne aux alentours d'une cinquantaine de watts quand j'y travaille, et ne dépasse pas 111W sous OCCT.

----------


## Carnard Pc#1"

Premier Hardware que j'achète et je le trouve super, complet bien détailler, continuer comme sa les gars  :;):

----------


## Armageddon

A la page 11 du dernier Hardware,il y a une erreur sur une carte graphique.

Vous annoncez que la carte 5890 est la plus puissante en haut.

Elle n existe pas.

Edit Boulon : Oh le multi !

----------


## cooly08

Ah cool je l'ai acheté il y a deux jours  ::wub:: 
Un numéro comme je les aime avec toutes ses fautes comme la 5890  ::huh:: 

Non sinon très bon numéro (je l'ai pas encore fini de lire hein). Je cours répondre à votre sondage  ::): 
L'édito est... édifiant !

Edit : Haha, il vaut le coup d'oeil le sondage  ::P:

----------


## olivarius

> Ah cool je l'ai acheté il y a deux jours 
> Un numéro comme je les aime avec toutes ses fautes comme la 5890 
> 
> Non sinon très bon numéro (je l'ai pas encore fini de lire hein). Je cours répondre à votre sondage 
> L'édito est... édifiant !
> 
> Edit : Haha, il vaut le coup d'oeil le sondage


On peut voir les résultats du sondage ?  ::lol::

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est flippant quand même ce désir de transparence absolue...
Limité totalitaire.
Tu peux nous montrer ta fiche de paie ou le cul de ta femme ?

----------


## olivarius

> C'est flippant quand même ce désir de transparence absolue...
> Limité totalitaire.
> Tu peux nous montrer ta fiche de paie ou le cul de ta femme ?


 ::rolleyes:: 

Tu as quoi contre le totalitarisme ?

Tu dis ça juste parce que tu es jaloux du succès de DocTB  ::P:  qui maintenant croule sous le boulot : c'est beau le succès  :^_^:

----------


## xheyther

> C'est flippant quand même ce désir de transparence absolue...
> Limité totalitaire.
> Tu peux nous montrer ta fiche de paie ou le cul de ta femme ?


Les résultats d'un sondage sur ce qu'on aime dans le magazine et une fiche de paie (sans parler de cul de qui que ce soit) c'est du même niveau ?  :tired:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oui, c'est confidentiel. A moins que tu aimes exhiber tes fiches de paye sur le net... Chacun ses hobbies.  ::P:

----------


## Sinequanone

Comme d'habitude, numéro acheté et dévoré dans la foulée.
Précédemment, mes test préférés avaient été ceux sur les ventirads et les alimentations.
Cette fois, j'ai beaucoup aimé celui sur les accus et celui sur les souris pour joueurs.

Deux petites choses que j'aimerai remonter :
- j'aurai aimer savoir ce qu'est un "bon" chargeur
- j'ai été étonné de lire que les boutons latéraux sont un must-have sur les souris de joueur. Malgré un jeu intensif et quelque soit la souris que j'ai eu, je ne m'en suis jamais servi. Peut-être est-ce dû à ma prise de main en serre et des boutons mal positionnés... Je serais curieux d'un petit sondage sur le forum pour avoir des stats sur l'utilisation des souris par les canards : type de prise en main, utilisation des boutons, utilisation des poids, etc...

----------


## xheyther

> Oui, c'est confidentiel. A moins que tu aimes exhiber tes fiches de paye sur le net... Chacun ses hobbies.


Nan mais c'est pas le coté confidentiel que je mets en cause.
C'est que d'un coté t'as un truc qui dit "80% des gens qui ont répondu à ce sondage aiment XXXX" sans précision supémentaire.
De l'autre, avec une fiche de paie, tu sais que machin gagne tant, que les prime représente tant, qu'il a bossé autant d'heure qu'il a fait grève tel jour, que son employeur c'est truc à telle adresse et que lui il habite là et que ça banque c'est blablabla... Et je pourrais continuer...
Donc non c'est pas du même niveau.

----------


## O.Boulon

Okay donc tu veux qu'on t'explique les concepts d'humour, de coq à l'âne, d'absurde et d'exagération ?

----------


## Euklif

> - j'ai été étonné de lire que les boutons latéraux sont un must-have sur les souris de joueur. Malgré un jeu intensif et quelque soit la souris que j'ai eu, je ne m'en suis jamais servi. Peut-être est-ce dû à ma prise de main en serre et des boutons mal positionnés... Je serai curieux d'un  petit sondage sur le forum pour avoir des stats sur l'utilisation des souris par les canards : type de prise en main, utilisation des boutons, utilisation des ponds, etc...


Et pourtant, une fois qu'on peut s'en servir... Un peu comme toi, je m'en servais rarement avant parce que je trouvais les boutons super pas pratique. J'ai essayé longuement de m'y faire mais pas moyen. Et j'ai du changer de souris il y a peu. J'ai fait des recherches pour un mulot dont l'utilisation des boutons latéraux me paraissait accessible (le choix fut limité, je te l'accorde ^^) et j'ai donc tenter le coup en pensant très fort au droit de rétractation en cas de non satisfaction.
Et franchement, maintenant que j'ai ce qu'il me faut sous la paluche, on peut quand même dire que c'est sacrément pratique!

----------


## xheyther

> Okay donc tu veux qu'on t'explique les concepts d'humour, de coq à l'âne, d'absurde et d'exagération ?


Juste pour voir comment tu t'y prendrais je veux bien.

----------


## O.Boulon

Amenez les pinces crocodile, le sel et la baignoire !

----------


## xheyther

C'est le passage du coq à l'âne ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est le passage du coq à l'âne ?


Bah là c'est le tout-en-un.

----------


## Flod

Concernant l'édito, j'avais lu à gauche à droite des histoires concernant les jeux mais j'étais très loin de penser qu'il se passait la même chose pour le hardware...

----------


## olivarius

Bientôt il pourra y avoir une rubrique conflits dans le Canard avec les histoires de tous les fabricants pas content d'une mauvaise note  ::P: 

Au final si vous achetez le matos que vous testez, ensuite vous le revendez ou le distribuez en lot ?
Vive mat.net qui vous prête le matos  ::lol:: 

_
P.S : avec le succès arrive les fans. Bientôt vous n'aurez plus de vie privé chez CPC Attention aux paparazzi quand vous faites vos courses_

----------


## Nono

Je crois que je vais l'acheter simplement parce que le col blanc aux poches retournées m'attendrit particulièrement en ce moment.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Concernant l'édito, j'avais lu à gauche à droite des histoires concernant les jeux mais j'étais très loin de penser qu'il se passait la même chose pour le hardware...


Surtout pour le Hardware ! Facile de corrompre un mec quand il s'agit de récupérer du matos à 500 ou 1000 euros.

----------


## imzebestsowhytryharder

Et y'a aussi de la corruption quand il s'agit de refourguer du Crossfire de HD 5770 ?  ::ninja:: 
(oui, j'avoue, j'utilise de sales techniques pour susciter l'attention sur un sujet délicat)

D'ailleurs ça me fait penser que ce serait peut-être pas mal dans vos benchs de placer les configs de canard pour pouvoir comparer avec vos configs de test.

----------


## Batto

> Et y'a aussi de la corruption quand il s'agit de refourguer du Crossfire de HD 5770 ? 
> (oui, j'avoue, j'utilise de sales techniques pour susciter l'attention sur un sujet délicat)


Ouais, il m'a fait tiquer aussi, ce crossfire  ::P: 




> D'ailleurs ça me fait penser que ce serait peut-être pas mal dans vos benchs de placer les configs de canard pour pouvoir comparer avec vos configs de test.


Alors ça c'est une foutrement bonne idée dis donc !

----------


## Casque Noir

> Et y'a aussi de la corruption quand il s'agit de refourguer du Crossfire de HD 5770 ? 
> (oui, j'avoue, j'utilise de sales techniques pour susciter l'attention sur un sujet délicat)
> 
> D'ailleurs ça me fait penser que ce serait peut-être pas mal dans vos benchs de placer les configs de canard pour pouvoir comparer avec vos configs de test.


Ouais, avec le bouclage, j'ai oublié, j'avoue.

Voilà la réponse postée dans l'autre topic.

Désolé, mais on a eu plein de trucs à faire. Donc pour conclure, il y a une différence tout à fait minime. 

Niveau / Sans Crossfire / Avec / Différence.
talker day	98	142	44,9% 
stalker rain	110	167	51,8% 
3dmark vant. 1	2897	4459	53,9% 
3dmark vant. 2	2528	3987	57,7% 
Cmc Dirt 2	41,7	45,4	8,9%

Donc, la config reste cohérente. 
En Crossfire, même en 4x on est largement au dessus d'une solution mono GPU au même prix. En plus, un PCIE 2.0 x 4 équivaut à un PCIE 1.0 x 8, donc, avec ce type de carte, il n'y a quasiment pas de perte.
Quoiqu'il en soit, dans l'état actuel, les perfs restent meilleures qu'avec une seule 5850 dans 90% des cas. 
Cela dit, dès que la 5850 sera suffisamment dispo, on l'intègrera à la place du Crossfire pour réduire la conso.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Juste comme ça en passant, je sais pas si ça a été dit, mais a propos du dossier des conseils de windows7, pour "lancer plusieurs instances d'un même programme", il suffit de faire un bête clic molette, plutot que de s'emmerder a sortir sa main de sa...poche pour appuyer sur shift. vala.

----------


## Euklif

Juste pour savoir, z'avez déjà eu l'occasion de toucher du Raptor, voir ce que ça vaut?
J'avoue, j'dis ça surtout pour un de leurs souris qui me fait de l'oeil (M3 platinium) mais c'est surtout qu'il me semble pas que se soit une marque de merdasse malgré sa faible réputation chez nous.

----------


## Wobak

Razer > *

----------


## Darken

Rexware l'a testé, voila le lien http://mickaeln2006.free.fr/index.ph...1&limitstart=3.

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

il y a un sondage sur le Cpc hardware 4?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Razer > *


bof!

----------


## Ezechiel

> Logitech > Razer > *


Fixed.

----------


## Euklif

> il y a un sondage sur le Cpc hardware 4?


Oui, lien dans les pages du mag.
Faudra que je pense à le faire d'ailleurs...

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

> Oui, lien dans les pages du mag.
> Faudra que je pense à le faire d'ailleurs...


J'arrive pas à trouver le site du sondage indiqué dans l'édito, c'est pour ça que je demande.

----------


## Batto

Page 73 du mag  ::o: 

C'est genre en police 254 sur une page rouge. Difficile à rater  ::P:

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

> Page 73 du mag 
> 
> C'est genre en police 254 sur une page rouge. Difficile à rater


Le problème n'est pas là, essaye l'adresse pour voir:

DTB> On ne poste pas l'adresse sur le forum et on respecter les majuscules dans l'URL !

----------


## Batto

> Le problème n'est pas là, essaye l'adresse pour voir:


Bon ok j'ai rien dit  ::P: 

Par contre, tu devrais peut-être éviter de filer l'adresse sur le forum, le sondage est supposé être uniquement pour ceux qui l'ont acheté, je crois  ::o:

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

Bon en fait il faut vraiment mettre le M Majuscule, c'est pas une coquille. :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Razer > *


Ite missa est.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais, c'est vrai qu'elles sont plus flashy.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, petit à petit, j'avance dans la lecture du CPC hardware (il faut bien qu'il tienne 3 mois  ::P:  ).
Et j'ai une petite remarque sur les souris gamer sans fil. Perso, je ne peux plus m'en passer. Mon bureau est souvent encombré et le fil de la souris serait 9 fois sur 10 coincé par quelque chose.
Et ce n'est pas toujours aussi cher que la Razer Mamba (130€). Il y a la Microsoft Sidewinder X8 (70€ avec système de recharge par fil) et la Razer Orochi (75€ avec recharge par fil mais bluetooth sans récepteur fourni).

Et pour la gestion des batteries, le must restera la Logitech G7 avec ses 2 batteries interchangeables. Dommage que Logitech, pionnier dans le domaine, ai abandonné les souris gamer sans fil...

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Concernant l'édito, j'avais lu à gauche à droite des histoires concernant les jeux mais j'étais très loin de penser qu'il se passait la même chose pour le hardware...





> Surtout pour le Hardware ! Facile de corrompre un mec quand il s'agit de récupérer du matos à 500 ou 1000 euros.


J'ai surtout été étonné par le coté "normal" de la chose. Pour les constructeurs, ce n'est plus de la corruption mais CanardPc qui est hors-norme.
Je salue votre attitude surtout à une époque où il est beaucoup plus rentable d'avoir tort avec la meute que raison seul dans son coin  ::wub:: 

Comme du coup vous êtes obligés d'acheter le matos pour le tester, ça doit mobiliser pas mal de pognon. 
Alors j'ai pensé à quelque chose : si un canard commande chez votre partenaire, Materiel.net, est-ce qu'il est envisageable que ça vous soit envoyé ?

Vous prenez le temps pour le tester bien comme il faut puis vous l'expédiez au légitime proprio  ::): 

Bénef pour CPC : vous ne payez que les frais de port au lieu de payer l'engin plein pot.
Bénef pour le canard : pour lui, le prix reste le même mais vu qu'il reçoit son matos plus tard, il est dédommagé par un goody, une dédicace au nutella, une compilation de Hardtek jouée à la contrebasse/banjo par Boulon ou autre truc idiot mais inestimable.

----------


## olivarius

> Alors j'ai pensé à quelque chose : si un canard commande chez votre partenaire, Materiel.net, est-ce qu'il est envisageable que ça vous soit envoyé ?
> 
> Vous prenez le temps pour le tester bien comme il faut puis vous l'expédiez au légitime proprio 
> 
> Bénef pour CPC : vous ne payez que les frais de port au lieu de payer l'engin plein pot.
> Bénef pour le canard : pour lui, le prix reste le même mais vu qu'il reçoit son matos plus tard, il est dédommagé par un goody, une dédicace au nutella, une compilation de Hardtek jouée à la contrebasse/banjo par Boulon ou autre truc idiot mais inestimable.


Oui avec une belle dédicace de Cooly sur le matos  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça sent le truc hyper compliqué niveau assurances.

----------


## Casque Noir

> J'ai surtout été étonné par le coté "normal" de la chose. Pour les constructeurs, ce n'est plus de la corruption mais CanardPc qui est hors-norme.
> Je salue votre attitude surtout à une époque où il est beaucoup plus rentable d'avoir tort avec la meute que raison seul dans son coin 
> 
> Comme du coup vous êtes obligés d'acheter le matos pour le tester, ça doit mobiliser pas mal de pognon. 
> Alors j'ai pensé à quelque chose : si un canard commande chez votre partenaire, Materiel.net, est-ce qu'il est envisageable que ça vous soit envoyé ?
> 
> Vous prenez le temps pour le tester bien comme il faut puis vous l'expédiez au légitime proprio 
> 
> Bénef pour CPC : vous ne payez que les frais de port au lieu de payer l'engin plein pot.
> Bénef pour le canard : pour lui, le prix reste le même mais vu qu'il reçoit son matos plus tard, il est dédommagé par un goody, une dédicace au nutella, une compilation de Hardtek jouée à la contrebasse/banjo par Boulon ou autre truc idiot mais inestimable.


La proposition est sympa mais c'est ingérable. Et puis on a un budget pour cela et pour l'instant, il est suffisant.

----------


## Ezechiel

Et en plus comme ça, il aura le plaisir de lire dans le CPC Hardware suivant que le matos qu'il vient d'acheter, bin pour le coup c'est vraiment de la merde.  ::XD::

----------


## Kass Kroute

"Note : 0/10. PS : merci à Untel d'avoir acheté cette daube à notre place !"  ::P:

----------


## jpjmarti

> Oui avec une belle dédicace de Cooly sur le matos


J'ai déjà !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu vas encore énerver tout le monde  ::P: .

----------


## Jolaventur

Cher Canard pc 

Entre nous ça a toujours été le parfait amour avec un grand A et des fleurs partout.
Aussi suis-je déçu par ton attitude, dans le dernier HS HW tu fais 2 pages sur les mulots (ça tombe j'adore ces petites bêtes)
Mais par la suite tu ne consacre à peine qu'un entrefilet à des choses aussi importantes que des enceintes, les claviers et les joysticks ou les casques.
Voilà cher Canard , moi j'aime lire ces choses là, les test de piles, d'aspirateurs et autres alimentations pour frigidaire ça ne m'intéresse pas.

Tu sais mon canard que je t'aimerais toujours fort, fort n'ayant pas d'autre réceptacles pour mon affection mais si tu pouvais corriger le tir.

Je tiens aussi à signaler au sieur Teraboule que non la 3D et le bluray marchera pas!

Merci mon canard

----------


## xheyther

> Je tiens aussi à signaler au sieur Teraboule que non la 3D et le bluray marchera pas!


Je suis d'accord avec le monsieur. C'est comme Youtube, Google, Internet, le PC, l'électricité et la Ford T.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je suis d'accord avec le monsieur. C'est comme Youtube, Google, Internet, le PC, l'électricité et la Ford T.


T'a déjà vu une Ford qui marche?
Sinon je maintiens les gens en ont raz le cul de la course à la techno et d'être pris pour des vaches à lait.
Si le dvd a pu s'imposer c'est en raison de la qualité d'image flagrante entre une vhs et un dvd.

Là entre un dvd uppscalé et un BR c'est pas vraiment flagrant donc ça marchera pas et la 3D c'est juste un relai de croissance tout pourris sympa au ciné mais chez soi bof.

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

> T'a déjà vu une Ford qui marche?
> Sinon je maintiens les gens en ont rz le cul de la course à la techno et d'être pris pour des vaches à lait.
> Si le dvd a pu s'imposer c'est en raison de la qualité d'image flagrante entre une vhs et un dvd.
> 
> Là entre un dvd uppscalé et un BR c'est pas vraiment flagrant donc ça marchera pas et la 3D c'est juste un relai de croissance tout pourris sympa au ciné mais chez soi bof.


+1, La technologie c'est cool, l'augmentation de prix qui va avec par contre... :tired:

----------


## Grosnours

> Je suis d'accord avec le monsieur. C'est comme Youtube, Google, Internet, le PC, l'électricité et la Ford T.


Argument spécieux.
C'est pas parce que la majorité des progrès technologiques prennent et fonctionnent que c'est le cas de tous.
Contre-exemple simple : la 3D au cinéma avant Avatar....  ::P: 
Et même maintenant bien malin qui saura prédire l'avenir de la 3D.

----------


## xheyther

Je suis même que tu qualifie ça d'argument hein. 
De toute façon, je pense que la 3D, tant qu'il y aura des lunettes qui donne l'air con, ça marchera moyen (nan mais sérieux y'a que moi qui me suis retourné pendant avatar pour voir la salle, qui au passage ressemblait à une scène de mauvais film de science fiction, 30 rangs de gland à lunettes, Youpie ! ).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais, moi quand je paye 8 euros la place je regarde pas derrière moi  ::P: .

----------


## xheyther

> Ouais, moi quand je paye 8 euros la place je regarde pas derrière moi .


8€. Tain heuresement que j'avais été invité, c'était 11.

Et si je me retourne c'est parce que je me suis fait chier pendant le film.

----------


## olivarius

+1 : la 3D ça n'apporte vraiment pas grand chose. A part de beaux mal de tête pour certains  ::P:

----------


## Aldian

> La bible du BIOS, ce sera dans le 5 !


J'espère qu'il y aura aussi un vrai comparatif sur les CM (à moins que ça ne soit déjà fait dans le 4? Pas eu le temps de l'acheter). En effet l'ennui avec vos configs, c'est que si on veut un socket 775 et un proc de chez pentium, il y avait en tout et pour tout un modèle dans les précédents magazines, peut on alors parler de choix?

Par exemple sur vos conseils j'avais pris une 4Core1600Twins-P35. C'est pas que j'en suis déçu, elle fait son boulot, mais:

Elle est longue à booter le bios, faut compter dans les 15 à 20 secondes pendant la détection du matos, et de temps en temps (rarement), elle plante pendant cette phaseElle n'a pas assez de ports sata (juste 4)
Du coup j'ai du racheter une carte d'extension pci pour rajouter des ports sata, et le démarrage est encore ralenti pendant le temps que le minibios (ou je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle) de la carte d'extension vérifie s'il faut booter sur l'un des ports ajoutés.



Ceci dit, merci de mettre encore des alternative pour amateurs de pentium même si on voit bien qu'AMD a votre préférence ces temps ci  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> 8€. Tain heuresement que j'avais été invité, c'était 11.
> 
> Et si je me retourne c'est parce que je me suis fait chier pendant le film.


Le prix des place de ciné aussi franchement!
Au lieu de pigner comme des guézesses les cinémas feraient mieux de revoir leurs tarifs. 
Si la petite famille va au ciné et que y'en a pour 50 roubles pop-corn non inclut, vaut mieux acheter le dvd et le matter sur le home cinéma familial.
Voilà on revient à cette foutue 3D de chie si les écrans plats ont eu du succès c'est parce qu'a coté d'un tube cathodique de 80 kilos c'est une révolution qualitative et quantitative.
Les gens ont claqué du pognon là dedans et ceux qui ont acheté une super télé hacheday avec un crédit sur 3 ans grace à leur carte FnIkéa  ben ils sont pas chaud pour remettre le couvert.


M'voyez!

----------


## Frypolar

> J'espère qu'il y aura aussi un vrai comparatif sur les CM (à moins que ça ne soit déjà fait dans le 4? Pas eu le temps de l'acheter). En effet l'ennui avec vos configs, c'est que si on veut un socket 775 et un proc de chez pentium, il y avait en tout et pour tout un modèle dans les précédents magazines, peut on alors parler de choix?
> 
> Par exemple sur vos conseils j'avais pris une 4Core1600Twins-P35. C'est pas que j'en suis déçu, elle fait son boulot, mais:
> 
> Elle est longue à booter le bios, faut compter dans les 15 à 20 secondes pendant la détection du matos, et de temps en temps (rarement), elle plante pendant cette phaseElle n'a pas assez de ports sata (juste 4)
> Du coup j'ai du racheter une carte d'extension pci pour rajouter des ports sata, et le démarrage est encore ralenti pendant le temps que le minibios (ou je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle) de la carte d'extension vérifie s'il faut booter sur l'un des ports ajoutés.


Il y a énormément de modèles différents, c'est impossible de tout tester. Si tu as un besoin spécifique tu peux toujours passer dans la section hardware, elle est faite pour ça  :;): .




> Ceci dit, merci de mettre encore des alternative pour amateurs de pentium même si on voit bien qu'AMD a votre préférence ces temps ci


Mouais, quand on lit que l'i5 est préférable aux Phenom II X4 car le 1156 est plus évolutif, on se le demande, parce que c'est faux. Avant qu'on me tombe dessus, j'ai écrit "car", pas "uniquement car".

----------


## Grosnours

> Par exemple sur vos conseils j'avais pris une 4Core1600Twins-P35. C'est pas que j'en suis déçu, elle fait son boulot, mais:
> 
> Elle est longue à booter le bios, faut compter dans les 15 à 20 secondes pendant la détection du matos, et de temps en temps (rarement), elle plante pendant cette phaseElle n'a pas assez de ports sata (juste 4)
> Du coup j'ai du racheter une carte d'extension pci pour rajouter des ports sata, et le démarrage est encore ralenti pendant le temps que le minibios (ou je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle) de la carte d'extension vérifie s'il faut booter sur l'un des ports ajoutés.


Essaie de désactiver dans le BIOS tous les différents composants dont tu ne te sers pas (genre les ports Firewire) et vérifie s'il n'y a pas une option de boot rapide.

----------


## Greymalkin

> Par exemple sur vos conseils j'avais pris une 4Core1600Twins-P35. C'est pas que j'en suis déçu, elle fait son boulot, mais:
> 
> Elle est longue à booter le bios, faut compter dans les 15 à 20 secondes pendant la détection du matos, et de temps en temps (rarement), elle plante pendant cette phase



Bonsoir, j'ai acheté cette même carte mère et je n'ai pas vraiment senti de temps de démarrage long mais j'irai vérifier dès demain. Par contre je n'ai jamais eu de plantage, tu as quelle version de bios ?

Si tu ne l'utilises pas, tu as désactivé le lecteur de disquette dans le bios (1) 

(1) de façon qui m'est incompréhensible ça semble améliorer le bousin, en tout cas le lecteur de disquette non branché qui apparaissait dans poste de travail était un peu "perturbant".

----------


## Aldian

Bon je posterai dans un thread spécifique le jour où ça me turlupinera vraiment. J'attend le numéro spécial bios pour mettre les mains dedans, parce qu'à part pour modifier l'ordre de boot, je ne suis pas très habitué des changements dans le bios. J'utilise un lecteur de disquette, donc je n'ai pas remarqué qu'il y ait un problème, et de toute manière je n'utilise quasiment jamais windows (mais linux) donc je ne fais pas vraiment gaffe. 

Concernant mon problème de démarrage lent, j'avais le même dans mon ancien pc, donc je suis habitué. Le hic, c'est que la seule chose en commun que les deux ont, c'est le processeur, mais ce serait bizarre que le problème vienne de là  ::huh:: 


Ah oui et en fait j'étais passé dans la section hardware à l'époque, mais la personne (très gentille mais un peu directrice) voulait à toute force me faire acheter une carte mère pour AMD, alors que moi, je voulais qqch pour pentium. C'est pour ça que je m'étais rabattu sur l'unique choix proposé dans le magazine

----------


## essaion

Une remarque concernant le guide d'achat "Ventirads" (page 15) : la dernière phrase indique, je cite, "Ceux qui souhaitent en savoir plus sur ce sujet peuvent se procurer le n°3 de _Canard PC Hardware_, où nous avons publié un comparatif très complet des ventirads les plus vendus sur le marché". Bon, ben en fait, c'est pas le n°3, mais le n°2 : : bonjour l'int-hoax à cause d'une petite faute d'étourderie !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pourra t'on voir un jour un mini guide sur overclocking, mais pas n'importe lequel, sur une configuration de Canard ?
Quitte à faire d'une pierre deux coups.

----------


## manudrz

Je viens de le finir et bien j'applaudis fort avec mes 8 mains, franchement c'est du trés beau boulot ce HS 4. Après dans l'ensemble il y a des sujets que j'aurais enlevé, et d'autres que j'aurais mis à la place de certains, mais franchement BRAVO. C'est une mine d'infos pour les curieux comme moi  ::): 
Vivement le prochain

----------


## ERISS

> c'est du trés beau boulot ce HS 4.. C'est une mine d'infos pour les curieux comme moi  Vivement le prochain


Vivement le prochain si ils ont le temps de se relire, parcequ'il y a trop de coquilles dans ce HS4 on dirait.
Je préfèrerait un moins touffu si il n'y a pas besoin d'aller tout vérifier sur internet et corriger au stylo sur le mag'.

----------


## Eifersucht

Je viens de finir ce HS hardware 4

Et il y a un truc qui m'a gêné, c'est de lire (dans l'article sur les batteries) un encadré commençant par "si, comme moi" sans pouvoir trouver qui était cette personne

C'est très con mais bon, j'aime bien savoir qui je lis  ::sad::

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je viens de le finir et bien j'applaudis fort avec mes 8 mains, franchement c'est du trés beau boulot ce HS 4. Après dans l'ensemble il y a des sujets que j'aurais enlevé, et d'autres que j'aurais mis à la place de certains, mais franchement BRAVO. C'est une mine d'infos pour les curieux comme moi 
> Vivement le prochain


Merci, peut-on avoir une petite idée de ce qu'il y a en trop ou pas ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

L'idée du dossier sur les piles/batteries était intéressante, bien qu'il y ait un peu trop de pages de test sur les-dites piles.
D'autres dossiers "alternatifs" de ce genre, ce serait cool. Genre les meilleurs fauteuils de bureau pour jouer  :Bave:

----------


## Enigma

> D'autres dossiers "alternatifs" de ce genre, ce serait cool. Genre les meilleurs fauteuils de bureau pour jouer


+1, d'autant plus que par chez moi c'est un futur achat à faire, le seul fauteuil de bureau présant servant à mettre du bazar dessus, à vendre pour son prix quasi neuf  ::|:

----------


## zifox

> Merci, peut-on avoir une petite idée de ce qu'il y a en trop ou pas ?


J'ai trouvé le comparatif de souris pas utile. 
Il y a déjà un comparatif disponible sur le site, et l'article ne donnant au final pas d'avis envers l'une ou l'autre souris, je ne vois pas l'intêret. 1 page aurait suffit à mon avis.
Comme ça a été dit quelques posts plus haut, j'aurai préféré à la place un test comparatifs de volant / pad / joysticks.

J'ai trouvé le guide CPU / GPU réussi. Le dossier réseau dans la maison était bien expliqué, accessible, mais revers de la médaille, trop grand public. Avez vous prévu de rentrer plus dans les détails technique dans un dossier futur ?

J'ai trouvé bizarre d'avoir des tips & tricks dans un canard hardware.  ::huh::

----------


## manudrz

> Merci, peut-on avoir une petite idée de ce qu'il y a en trop ou pas ?


Euh ben nan mais voilà ça dépend de ce qui intéresse chacun  :;):  Je rêve d'un tour du périphérique géant, notamment en ce qui concerne le monde de la simu sur 4 roues (volants, supports etc), mais un marché de niche dans un mag de niche également ça ne doit pas passionner les foules je peux comprendre... 

Les pages "piles" moi j'ai trouvé ça super intéressant, avec les sous que vous allez nous faire économiser on va pouvoir se payer plein de CPC! J'avais tendance à mettre des super NiMH dans mes périphériques sans fil et mes telcos, super cher pour moins d'efficacité que des alca mais personne ne m'avait jamais expliqué...  ::): 

Sinon les 4 pages sur un proco à 1000 €, c'est un peu too much nan ? 2/3 pages sur les HD5770 par exemple (HIS iceq5 je te veux) vu qu'elles passent à la trappe, trop chère pour le dossier 50/120€, et quelques mots en page 10 mais un peu juste à mon goût.

Mais c'est vraiment pour pinailler, je répète chacun ses goûts et ses centres d'intérêt préférés, cela n'enlève rien à la qualité de l'ensemble. J'ai une réputation de pointilleux/chiant, CQFD. :P 
Mais en le refeuilletant vite fait pour te répondre, je me rends compte qu'il est trés bien comme il est.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je poste dans ce topic pour ne pas remonter celui du n°3 alors que ça concerne les cartes son.
J'ai une carte son USB qui tourne avec un matos non testé, à savoir une Steelseries USB Soundcard dont la puce est une C-Media quelque chose. Ce matos est-il vraiment trop pourri pour être testé ?

----------


## olivarius

Ne surtout rien enlever au dossier sur les piles.
Il est juste parfait en l'état !  ::lol::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pile comme il faut.



Spoiler Alert! 


(oui, je ne suis pas payé pour les jeux de mots moi, ça se voit).

----------


## Trask

Le canardpc hardware c'est que du bon.

Malheureusement les configs sont souvent faite uniquement sur mesure pour du gaming. Vous ne pourriez glissez une page ou 2 de configs concernant d'autre utilisations (comme la 3D, PAO DAO etc) svp? C'est quand même un mag de hardware.

Aussi quel a été le feedback par rapport au mag lors du concours/sondage, histoire de savoir si vous comptez changer certaines choses etc.

----------


## Frypolar

> Malheureusement les configs sont souvent faite uniquement sur mesure pour du gaming. Vous ne pourriez glissez une page ou 2 de configs concernant d'autre utilisations (comme la 3D, PAO DAO etc) svp? C'est quand même un mag de hardware.


Ben après il en faut une pour la MAO, un HTPC... tout ça avec des budgets différents. Ça fait beaucoup au final et ça intéresse peu de monde surtout que les gens intéressés par ce type de config sont en général capable de trouver aux-même le chemin d'un forum pour les aider.

----------


## hubert

Très bon numéro, mais franchement ça fait rapiat la couverture fine dans le même papier que le reste du mag. Au delà d'un certain nombre de pages, il faut une couverture plus rigide et pas du papier avion cheapausse... Sinon elle se détache et se déchire et ça c'est mal...

----------


## Trask

> Très bon numéro, mais franchement ça fait rapiat la couverture fine dans le même papier que le reste du mag. Au delà d'un certain nombre de pages, il faut une couverture plus rigide et pas du papier avion cheapausse... Sinon elle se détache et se déchire et ça c'est mal...


Je plussois, ça par contre c'est vraiment galère. Mes cpc une fois que je les ai fini ils trainent a gauche a droite, ils souffrent mais c'est pas trop grave (je dis ça avec le plus grand respect). En plus faut pas que le mag coute trop cher.

Le CPC hardware mériterait quant à lui une couve un peu plus HARD. C'est que les petits méritent d'être collectionnés avec amour, quitte à payer plus cher.




> Ben après il en faut une pour la MAO, un HTPC... tout ça avec des budgets différents. Ça fait beaucoup au final et ça intéresse peu de monde surtout que les gens intéressés par ce type de config sont en général capable de trouver aux-même le chemin d'un forum pour les aider.


Les forums c'est plein de gens qui connaissent se dont ils parlent mélangé avec encore plus de gens qui ne connaissent pas du tout de quoi ils parlent mais qui te donnes quand même leurs avis. ça m'étonnerais aussi qu'ils aient ET le matos du labo CPC ET la méthodologie de l'equipe du CPC hw. 
Sur une demie page tu peut facilement mettre un tableau en 3 colonnes (pour 3 budgets) plus un paragraphe de commentaires. Sur 2 pages ça te fait 4 utilisations différentes avec à chaque fois 3 budgets.

CPC c'est un mag pour le jeux vidéo, mais je ne penses pas que CPC hardware doive se cantonner uniquement du hardware jeux video. Ils font deja des benchs pour les utilisations autre que jeu lors du test de matos, je vois pas trop le problème à proposer de configs pour autre chose que le jeu.

Les autres mag de hardware, généraliste ou pas j'ai plus trop confiance, comme pour les autre mag de jeu video. Il y a trop de sous/jobs en jeu et CPC est les seuls francophones a ma connaissance a avoir une ligne éditorial clair par rapport aux pressions/nawak.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je plussois, ça par contre c'est vraiment galère. Mes cpc une fois que je les ai fini ils trainent a gauche a droite, ils souffrent mais c'est pas trop grave (je dis ça avec le plus grand respect). En plus faut pas que le mag coute trop cher.
> 
> Le CPC hardware mériterait quant à lui une couve un peu plus HARD. C'est que les petits méritent d'être collectionnés avec amour, quitte à payer plus cher.


Oui, le contenu des CPC colle à l'actualité et est par conséquent assez périssable. Du coup la durée de vie de ceux-ci est assez réduite. Personnellement je les vire régulièrement  ::): .
Par contre le contenu des CPC Hardware rend ceux-ci indispensables sur la durée et ces derniers ne perdraient pas à avoir une couverture plus solide.

----------


## Mr Ianou

La couverture du hardware CPC en dur a été demandé lors du sondage alors j'espère que vous avez répondu oui.

----------


## O.Boulon

Aucun intérêt.
A part faire grimper le prix inutilement et avoir l'air d'un vieil encart d'El Prado.

----------


## jackft

On pourrait même pas espérer une couverture genre celle que vous aviez faite pour le numéro 200 ? C'était parfait !

----------


## Trask

> Aucun intérêt.
> A part faire grimper le prix inutilement et avoir l'air d'un vieil encart d'El Prado.


Ben si il y a un interet, au risque de répéter ce qui a été dis plus tot. Le CPC hardware, contrairement au CPC normal, est un mag qui se garde longtemp.
La couve en papier se dechire facilement avec un manipulation meme pas brutal (style rentrer/sortir le mag d'un sac, ou si le mag tombe d'une table la couv se déchire au niveau des agraffes, ça m'est deja arriver plusieurs fois avec le CPC).
J'aimerais pouvoir lire le mag sans avoir peur de le pulvériser a chaque fois, aller merde on des mâles alpha ou pas.

Une couv un peu plus dur ne ferait pas de mal au CPC HW. Et le prix augment parceque le mag (l'objet) est plus résistant.

----------


## hubert

> Aucun intérêt.
> A part faire grimper le prix inutilement et avoir l'air d'un vieil encart d'El Prado.


Non mais tu l'as lu et manipulé le CPC Hardware papier, Boulon ? Je ne pense pas ou alors tu tournes les pages à la pince à épiler (ce qui ne m'étonnerait guère soit dit en passant).

Et tu nous fais marrer avec le prix au g/m² qui impacte le prix du mag. Vu le tirage, ça augmenterait de 0,10 peut-être ? De toute façon il est pas assez cher.

Et pis *ù*ù$^*ù, ça n'existe pas un magasine de 130 pages avec une couverture en papier avion, voilà, c'est tout !

Ah oui sinon, c'est toi le Prado !

----------


## lokideath

> Aucun intérêt.
> A part faire grimper le prix inutilement et avoir l'air d'un vieil encart d'El Prado.


Boulon il est jaloux.

----------


## olivarius

> Aucun intérêt.
> A part faire grimper le prix inutilement et avoir l'air d'un vieil encart d'El Prado.


Si vous considérez que ça vous ferait perdre trop de clients je comprends mais pour ma part je trouve que le CPC Hardware mérite une couverture cartonnée tel un magazine.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais vous êtes gentils les pro de la presse écrite, mais c'est pas comme si on y avait pas pensé un peu et si on ne s'était pas engueulé sur le sujet pendant des semaines...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Alors qu'il suffisait de nous demander  :Cigare: .

----------


## olivarius

> Nan mais vous êtes gentils les pro de la presse écrite, mais c'est pas comme si on y avait pas pensé un peu et si on ne s'était pas engueulé sur le sujet pendant des semaines...


Mais ça sert à quoi de s'engueuler ? De toute façon c'est le chef qui a raison  ::P: 

Vivement le prochain CPC Hardware, quelque soit sa couverture  ::lol::

----------


## Casque Noir

> La couverture du hardware CPC en dur a été demandé lors du sondage alors j'espère que vous avez répondu oui.


Hélas, non, les gens préfèrent à 71% la couv en pas dur pour le même prix, plutôt que la couv en dur pour plus cher. 

Le problème, c'est que l'absence de pub ne laisse que peu de marges de manoeuvre. 
L'une des alternatives serait de limiter la pub à la couverture. Cela permettra de financer la couv en couv sans envahir le mag de pubs.

----------


## Jeckhyl

La pub en deuxième voire quatrième de couverture ça ne gênerait pas grand monde je pense.

----------


## Casque Noir

> La pub en deuxième voire quatrième de couverture ça ne gênerait pas grand monde je pense.


Je pense aussi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Une couverture en mohair, parce que ça gratte quand je frotte mon cpc sur le torse  :Emo: 

A défaut d'améliorer la couverture, y'aurait pas moyen d'avoir des agrafes un peu plus solides ?
Parce que la page centrale qui se barre en pleine lecture sur un numéro neuf, ça devient un peu chiant quand même.

----------


## Trask

> Hélas, non, les gens préfèrent à 71% la couv en pas dur pour le même prix, plutôt que la couv en dur pour plus cher.


Une question intéressante à poser dans ce cas la serait:

"Êtes vous près à avoir plus de pub dans le CPC Hardware en échange d'une couverture en dur (ou plastique ou vas savoir ce que les pros de la presse écrite, comme dirait boulon, préfèrent)?"


ça serait à mon avis le meilleur compromis, parce que la couv en papier AutoDestruction(TM) pour le CPC HW ça le fait vraiment pas.

----------


## Batto

Bof, j'aime bien qu'il soit sans pub, mon canard.

Alors tant que c'est viable financièrement, je préfère qu'ils continuent sans. La couverture papier ne me dérange pas.

----------


## olivarius

De la pub en 2 ou 4 de couv c'est pas gênant du tout. Et puis les pubs Mat.net sont très jolies  :;):  Du moment que vous pouvez choisir les pubs pour qu'elles soient belles ce n'est pas un soucis selon moi.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> La pub en deuxième voire quatrième de couverture ça ne gênerait pas grand monde je pense.


Pour Axe, Gillette ou de la bière ou des pizzas ou Burger voir meme pour des jeux puisque après tout ils ne sont pas noté sur les hors séries...

Mais oui en effet ça ne gênerait pas.

A noter que je viens de perdre la couverture du magazine il a pas supporter le voyage en train.

----------


## MoTorBreath

Oula je suis en retard mais je l'ai quand même trouvé à ma grande surprise avec un autre chez mon dealer de cancer du poumon.

Après la lecture de l'édito atomique  ::O:  :
La couv' est pas top mais bon c'est un mag sérieux, les batteries à première vue mouais sans plus.
Le réseau ça m'intèresse.
Dommage par contre pas de point sur l'Eyefiniti et le chaud débat sur les display ports (important dans le choix du moniteur maintenant si on en veut) et leurs adapteurs actifs/inactifs/banane.
Les souris yabon j'ai explosé la mienne y'a deux semaines, quelle vision journalistique !  ::o: 

J'ai répondu au sondage, alors Docteur c'est grâve ?  :Gerbe: 
Sinon je suis d'accord sur les bureaux et chaises comme ça on pourra avoir de la pub ikéa au prochain numéro.  :Cigare: 

A plus après lecture, c'est dur devant le pc.

ps:
Je verrais bien un dossier spécial grillades pour l'été avec les nouvelles Nvidia.  ::siffle::

----------


## coyotte51

merci pour l'info...et au sommaire ? quelqu'un peut nous dire ?
@+

----------


## Casque Noir

> merci pour l'info...et au sommaire ? quelqu'un peut nous dire ?
> @+


Entre le 8 et le 15 juin. Et non, pour l'instant, pas encore de sommaire définitif.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Entre le 8 et le 15 juin. Et non, pour l'instant, pas encore de sommaire définitif.


Ah ça fait du bien de voir que y a pas que dans ma boîte qu'on est à la ramasse en terme d'oirganisation et de délai  :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un CPC Hard consacré au watercooling est-il envisagé cette année ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Un CPC Hard consacré au watercooling est-il envisagé cette année ?


Dans le numéro du 15 juin.

----------


## Jeckhyl

::wub:: 

Merci.

----------


## Sinequanone

J'attends ce nouveau CPCHW avec impatience. Je suis un grand grand fan de cet HS d'excellente qualité depuis le premier numéro. Faut dire aussi que je suis un passionné de HW info ^^

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pareil, je n'ai jamais attendu un HS avec autant d'impatience.

Surtout que j'avais cru qu'il sortait le 5  ::): .

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous savez que c'est plus du hors série ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quoi ?

Non !

C'est un abonnement à part ? Où, que je signe de suite ?

(Si c'est inclus dans l'abo CPC je pleure de joie aussi).

----------


## lokideath

Ca voulait juste dire qu'il est indépendant du Canard PC normal, donc il n'y a pas lieu de parler de hors série.

----------


## fishinou

> C'est un abonnement à part ? Où, que je signe de suite ?
> 
> (Si c'est inclus dans l'abo CPC je pleure de joie aussi).


Je crois pas que y'ai d'abonnement à part pour le moment.

Cela dit, Hors-Série veut dire comme son nom l'indique, hors-série ... La c'est plus vraiment un hors-série, puisqu'il appartient à la série des CPC Hardware !

Les CPC Hardware, depuis qu'ils sont régulier sont une série à part, et plus considérés comme des hors-série du magazine CPC.

Enfin moi je le vois comme ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Larry Coche

Le hors série c'est le cpc sur les mods alors?
Mais quand il y'en aura deux?Ce sera un hors serieS
et puis aux troisième une série à lui tout seul indépendant de cpc et cpc hardware,une nouvelle franchise quoi!
Bref un hors serie c'est possible que quand ca ne devient pas une série,un mag au sujet redondant?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Quoi ?
> 
> Non !
> 
> C'est un abonnement à part ? Où, que je signe de suite ?
> 
> (Si c'est inclus dans l'abo CPC je pleure de joie aussi).


Bah un Hors-série c'est un numéro "spécial" pas forcément amené à se répéter.
Là c'est régulier, une parution trimestrielle. Pas d'abonnement pour l'instant par contre.

D'ailleurs qu'est ce qui empêche de faire un abo Cpc + Hardware ? Trop de paperasse ? Pas rentable ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Arrêtez de me dépouiller de mes espoirs, de mon innocence et de ma joie, bande de méchants.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Arrêtez de me dépouiller de mes espoirs, de mon innocence et de ma joie, bande de méchants.


Non mais ça ton boulot s'en est déjà chargé  :^_^:

----------


## Logan

> Bref un hors serie c'est possible que quand ca ne devient pas une série,un mag au sujet redondant?


Ha ? C'est un mag qui ne présente pas de prospérité ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Le hors série c'est le cpc sur les mods alors?
> Mais quand il y'en aura deux?Ce sera un hors serieS
> et puis aux troisième une série à lui tout seul indépendant de cpc et cpc hardware,une nouvelle franchise quoi!
> Bref un hors serie c'est possible que quand ca ne devient pas une série,un mag au sujet redondant?


Au oui c'est clair. T'es bargeot mec  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon à quand une étude de marché pour préparer le lancement d'un abonnement Hardware ?

----------


## Larry Coche

> Au oui c'est clair. T'es bargeot mec


Oui mais pas bargeot façon hors serie hein......................Moi je suis jobard redondant et cyclique,tout le temps et tout le toutim,hein. ::wacko::

----------


## Narm

Heu il me semble avoir vu des messages de Casque sous-entendant qu'un abonnement pour CPC Hardware ça serait pour très bientôt  :Bave:

----------


## lokideath

Dans mes souvenirs c'était pour le prochain numéro. Mais bon depuis Half est passé à la rédac...  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Dans mes souvenirs c'était pour le prochain numéro. Mais bon depuis Boulon est passé à la rédac...


La vérité éclate petit à petit malgré une désinformation orchestrée par l'intelligentsia au pouvoir.

Twitter can't lie.

En fait ce pauvre half était innocent depuis le début  ::o: .

----------


## Frypolar

> Heu il me semble avoir vu des messages de Casque sous-entendant qu'un abonnement pour CPC Hardware ça serait pour très bientôt


A la base c'était pour le n°3  :tired: .

----------


## Casque Noir

> A la base c'était pour le n°3 .


Nous attendons le numéro de commission paritaire pour lancer les abos. Et c'est très long (parfois 1 an).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Dans les configs de canard, avez-vous envisagé de remplacer la config' de bourgeois par une config' watercoolée (ça se dit ça ?)

----------


## Sinequanone

Et à part faire plaisir à la minorité invisible, ça servirait à quoi au juste ? :@

----------


## Jeckhyl

Déjà, après le CPC Hard parlant du watercooling, la minorité se fera peut-être moins invisible.

Ensuite, et bien, un PC bien watercoolé ou un PC de luxe tel que la config haut de gamme, c'est un peu bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet, non ?

Enfin, le WC est certainement destiné à un public de niche plutôt hardcore, et il me semble que cette définition est assez séduisante pour le lectorat du canard.

----------


## Frypolar

> Déjà, après le CPC Hard parlant du watercooling, la minorité se fera peut-être moins invisible.


Pas sûr. Ça demande quand même beaucoup d'investissement en temps et en argent comparé à de l'aircooling qui offre de très bons résultats. Par contre, dans une config haut de gamme (donc déjà chère) et montée par materiel.net, le seul inconvénient qui doit rester est l'entretien et encore, ça doit pas casser 3 pattes à un canard.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

De toutes façons si il y a un dossier watercouly (remplacer l'eau par du sang de lapin rose) il y aura sûrement des exemples de config avec non ?

D'ailleurs il faudrait faire un sondage sur le forum sur combien de personnes ont un watercooling, ça doit vraiment pas être beaucoup à mon avis (qui peut s'avérer faux).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je constate juste que si avant-hier j'avais demandé un dossier sur les piles et les accus, j'aurais eu les mêmes détracteurs qui aujourd'hui crient "génial".

Maintenant je demande juste à la rédac si l'idée peut faire son chemin, point-barre.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Je constate juste que si avant-hier j'avais demandé un dossier sur les piles et les accus, j'aurais eu les mêmes détracteurs qui aujourd'hui crient "génial".
> 
> Maintenant je demande juste à la rédac si l'idée peut faire son chemin, point-barre.


Je détracte rien du tout moi un dossier dessus m'intéresse même beaucoup.

Mais de là à systématiser le watercooling dans la config de canard il y a quand même un pas.

Et ta comparaison des accus est un peu abusive, touts le monde utilise des piles.  :;): 

*bisou à Jeckyl*

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non mais je ne savais pas que la config' haut de gamme tenait une place si importante dans le cœur de certains canards qu'ils ne puissent s'en passer de temps en temps. Personnellement je ne la lis pas d'un numéro sur l'autre, mais ce doit être une erreur.

Ma question était inconsidérée.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je constate juste que si avant-hier j'avais demandé un dossier sur les piles et les accus, j'aurais eu les mêmes détracteurs qui aujourd'hui crient "génial".
> 
> Maintenant je demande juste à la rédac si l'idée peut faire son chemin, point-barre.


Si c'est suite à mon post, pisse un coup, relis-le et tu verras que j'étais d'accord pour que la config haut de gamme soit watercoolée  :;): . L'éventuel problème sera de s'arranger avec materiel.net.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Han Doc TB ne nous fait même pas un chouïa de teasing pour le n°5  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

(A la relecture j'ai un peu fait ma drama queen sur le sujet, désolé)

----------


## Aun

> Dans les configs de canard, avez-vous envisagé de remplacer la config' de bourgeois par une config' watercoolée (ça se dit ça ?)


Thermhydrorégulée.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Y a surtout un problème de prix pour le watercooling si j'avais les moyens je me gênerais pas et j'irais sur les quelques gros sites spécialisés dans le kikitoutdur tunning...

----------


## Pontifex

> Y a surtout un problème de prix pour le watercooling si j'avais les moyens je me gênerais pas et j'irais sur les quelques gros sites spécialisés dans le kikitoutdur tunning *bolidage*...


Fixed

----------


## darkgrievous

Ptite question, j'ai remarqué que dans la config indiqué pour faire un pc dédié media center, on conseil un seven 64 Bits pour une tour contenant 2 GO de ram.
C'est normal ?

----------


## Darken

En vue d'un éventuel upgrade à 4GO ::huh:: .

----------


## Sharp'

Et puis qu'il n'y a plus vraiment de raison de prendre un OS 32bit.

----------


## fishinou

Demain ou ... ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh non...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Grève de la Poste Fait
Changement de routeur Fait
Eruption de l'Eyjafjöllzwyjz Fait
Grève des cheminots Fait
Attaque extra-terrestre
Attaque extra-terrestre ?

Ah !

Bon en fait le CPC Hard va être en retard car lors du bouclage, c'est incroyable ce qui est arrivé à la rédac...

----------


## MeKa

Dans le CPC 215 il annoncent le HW pour le 21 juin.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Nan, la livebox a implosé à la rédac, et en plus on est sur le bouclage du Hardware. Dura vie, sed vie.


Bon c'est clair qu'on ne le verra pas demain  ::P: .

----------


## Aun

> Dans le CPC 215 il annoncent le HW pour le 21 juin.


Ils sont en plein bouclage alors.   :;):

----------


## kikoro

Si j'ai bien compris il sort cette semaine ::wub::  :Bave: ?

----------


## fishinou

> Oh non...


Juste pour être sur de ma santé mental, j'avais bien lu ici même qu'il devait sortir le 15 Juin ?

C'est pas pour provoquer hein, c'est juste pour être sur, ça me dérange pas d'attendre, la lecture n'en sera que meilleur  ::wub:: 

Et pis pour m'occuper j'ai des oraux à réviser  ::P:

----------


## MeKa

> Si j'ai bien compris il sort cette semaine?


Non, la semaine prochaine du coup  :;): 






> Juste pour être sur de ma santé mental, j'avais bien lu ici même qu'il devait sortir le 15 Juin ?


Si si, il était prévue le 15.

----------


## Jconnor

> Bon c'est clair qu'on ne le verra pas demain .


 ::'(:

----------


## olivarius

> Juste pour être sur de ma santé mental, j'avais bien lu ici même qu'il devait sortir le 15 Juin ?
> 
> C'est pas pour provoquer hein, c'est juste pour être sur, ça me dérange pas d'attendre, la lecture n'en sera que meilleur 
> 
> Et pis pour m'occuper j'ai des oraux à réviser


Oui c'était marqué dans le n°214.
Et puis finalement c'est le 21 juin. L'essentiel c'est qu'il soit encore meilleur que le numéro précédent. Ce retard d'une semaine n'a pas d'importance surtout qu'on a un excellent n°215 à lire  :;):

----------


## MeKa

> Ce retard d'une semaine n'a pas d'importance surtout qu'on a un excellent n°215 à lire


Trop excellent, je l'ai lu d'une traite hier  :Emo:

----------


## Jolaventur

J'ai pas mon Cpc HW sous la main mais c'était quoi les gamepads de conseillé?

----------


## Lezardo

Pour les gamepads c'était celui de la Xbox 360 filaire et le ferrari de thrusmaster.

Sinon sur le HW de la semaine prochaine y aura t'il quelques choses de plus consistants que le précédant sur les écrans LCD ? 
Ou bien je peux passé commande sans risqué de me dire "Si j'avais écouté CPC"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Sinon sur le HW de la semaine prochaine y aura t'il quelques choses de plus consistants que le précédant sur les écrans LCD ? 
> Ou bien je peux passé commande sans risqué de me dire "Si j'avais écouté CPC"


Le plus sage c'est aussi de demander un peu plus bas.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Pas sûr. Ça demande quand même beaucoup d'investissement en temps et en argent comparé à de l'aircooling qui offre de très bons résultats. Par contre, dans une config haut de gamme (donc déjà chère) et montée par materiel.net, le seul inconvénient qui doit rester est l'entretien et encore, ça doit pas casser 3 pattes à un canard.


Materiel.net ne fixe pas le watercooling si je me souviens bien.
Pour l'aircooling vs le watercooling ca mériterait bien un dossier avec temperatures, temps de cuisson d'un oeuf au plat ...  ::P: 
Blague a part ca m'interresserait, rien que pour avoir un PC qui fait plus "VRRrrrrrr" mais "bloup bloup" avec l'avantage de ne plus etre un aspirateur a poils de chat.  ::sad::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Y a un truc de sorti pour le watercooling facile, tout fermé, uniquement pour le processeur, je suis au taf donc je cherche pas des heures mais ça me parait sympa comme une idée.

----------


## olivarius

> Y a un truc de sorti pour le watercooling facile, tout fermé, uniquement pour le processeur, je suis au taf donc je cherche pas des heures mais ça me parait sympa comme une idée.


Corsair H50

----------


## Sharp'

Mais ça fait pas beaucoup mieux qu'un bon Scythe Mugen 2.

----------


## fishinou

> Mais ça fait pas beaucoup mieux qu'un bon Scythe Mugen 2.


Non justement je crois pas ...

Avec l'amélioration des sytèmes aircooling, le W/C n'as plus grand chose pour lui (aussi bien en terme de perf que de silence), sauf dans le cas d'OC vraiment hardcore !

(Et je parle en connaissance de cause, j'ai eu un W/C pendant un an ...)

----------


## olivarius

Oui mais ca prend moins de place  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui mais ca prend moins de place


T'as oublié la pompe et le réservoir je crois  ::P: .

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Dans elc as du truc de Corsair ça prends pas tant de place. et surtout c'est TOTALEMENT silencieux. Dommage que ce soit 80 € et que pour processeur sinon j'aurais déjà craqué  ::P:

----------


## MeKa

Totalement non, il y a quand même un ventilo.

----------


## Altyki

... et le bruit de la pompe.

----------


## Sharp'

> Non justement je crois pas ...
> 
> Avec l'amélioration des sytèmes aircooling, le W/C n'as plus grand chose pour lui (aussi bien en terme de perf que de silence), sauf dans le cas d'OC vraiment hardcore !
> 
> (Et je parle en connaissance de cause, j'ai eu un W/C pendant un an ...)





> Mais ça fait *pas* beaucoup mieux qu'un bon Scythe Mugen 2.


  ::siffle::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Non justement je crois pas ...
> 
> Avec l'amélioration des sytèmes aircooling, le W/C n'as plus grand chose pour lui (aussi bien en terme de perf que de silence), sauf dans le cas d'OC vraiment hardcore !
> 
> (Et je parle en connaissance de cause, j'ai eu un W/C pendant un an ...)


L'air-cooling c'est chiant quand t'as un chat.

----------


## Frypolar

> et surtout c'est TOTALEMENT silencieux.


Absolument pas. J'ai vu pas mal de monde rajouter un ventilo par dessus pour aider le premier.

----------


## Sharp'

Avec des filtres, il y a pas de problème. (J'ai un chat)

----------


## MeKa

> ... et le bruit de la pompe.


Pour le Corsair H50 y'a juste un ventilo, pas de pompe





> L'air-cooling c'est chiant quand t'as un chat.


Oh que oui, et celui de ma copine a les poils longs  ::|:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> ma copine a les poils longs


 ::o:

----------


## Altyki

> Pour le Corsair H50 y'a juste un ventilo, pas de pompe


Bien sûr que si il y a une pompe, elle directement fixée sur le waterblock.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Bien sûr que si il y a une pompe, elle directement fixée sur le waterblock.


La vidéo que j'avais vu, on entendait que dalle. Mais évidemment si on colle son oreille au ventilateur...  :tired:

----------


## MeKa

> 


Rofl  ::P: 





> Bien sûr que si il y a une pompe, elle directement  fixée sur le waterblock.


Oui enfin, pas le gros truc, on s'est comprit.

----------


## fenrhir

Hmmm dîtes, chuis en mouvement et j'ai pas le CPC Hard 4 avec moi, or j'ai un besoin urgent de bonnes piles rechargeables.

Pourriez-me rappeler les meilleures siouplaît, je me souviens d'un nom, mais je ne sais plus si c'est les piles rechargeables recommandées pour Canards, ou celles pour les pigeons  ::P:

----------


## Sharp'

Ikea ---> meilleur rapport qualité/prix.

----------


## fenrhir

Et en marques classiques, genre pas d'Ikea dans le coin ? Plus simplement : qui qu'c'est la marque "mainstream" qui a la meilleure note stp ?

----------


## Altyki

L'article ne testait que 2 modèles de piles rechargeables, le reste étant des piles classiques.

C'est vraiment de la pile rechargeable qu'il te faut ?

----------


## fenrhir

> L'article ne testait que 2 modèles de piles rechargeables, le reste étant des piles classiques.


Heuuu, j'avais vraiment pas ce souvenir  ::huh:: 

Pour répondre à ta question : oui, c'est pour mon APN, je préfère...
Merci pour vos réponses  ::):

----------


## Euklif

> Heuuu, j'avais vraiment pas ce souvenir


Je confirme. Ca m'avait un poil déçut à cause de mon utilisation "intensive" de ce type de pile et de l'absence de marque de distributeur (les alca Ikea et Carrouf ayant ridiculisé les autres à mon sens) mais c'est bien le cas. De mémoire, c'est la Duracell qui remportait la palme sur les deux modèles présentés (mais ca reste à confirmer).

----------


## markosncf

J ai trouvé domage que vous n'aviez pas précisé le fait que la Nova Slider était équipé de patins en céramique: car c'est vraiment ça son point fort (pour l'avoir essayé j'ai été bluffé).

----------

